# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Dự án cnc 1800x1800 Thái Nguyên

## racing boy

theo dõi diễn đàn đã lâu , ăn trộm kiến thức của các bác cũng đã nhiều, hum nay mới dám xuất hiện trên giang hồ, mở màn là ver 1.0 là e máy router 1800x1800 do một mình e thi công từ đầu đến đít. do ngại vẽ 3d, chi tiết kích thước toàn trong đầu lên làm đến đâu e chụp ảnh mong các bác đóng góp ý kiến để cho cháu nó sớm ra đời ko bị lồi mắt chột pha nhé, thank các bác, hehe
 đầu tiên mới xong bộ khung 2mx2m1 sắt hộp mạ kẽm 100x100x4

----------

anhcos, Đức đua đòi, biết tuốt, CKD, kametoco, nguyencnc86, ppgas, solero, taih2, writewin

----------


## racing boy

tiếp theo là trục x và z

----------


## zentic

Em thấy trục z nên chỉnh lại tí xíu, khoan bắt âm ốc, để còn bắt spindle, cái khớp nối trục z Bác cứ xài thử, ko ổn mình mua hẳng zin về gắn sau, nếu Bác muốn máy chạy êm thì đổ betong vô hộp sắt cho máy nó đầm

----------


## biết tuốt

miếng trục z bạn làm dài ra lấy chỗ lắp sinpdle là oke , cho xem cái vai nào

----------


## thuhanoi

Sao mà bác không xài coupling chuẩn bác, máy vậy ai lại đi xài cái khớp nối như vậy cơ chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

Khớp nối như vậy e dùng để test máy thui bao h kiếm dc thì lắp vào, máy e đặt 2 bên suờn bằng thép I nhô lên nên ko cần làm vai x các bác à, e thấy máy như vậy khỏe hơn làm vai x nhiều các bác thấy sao

----------


## racing boy

Khung máy e để hở các đầu ra như vậy là cũng có ý định đổ bê tông nhưng e sẽ đổ các thanh bê tông 100x100x2000 để đút vào chứ ko đúc kín thì chít nặng để di chuyển gần thì bỏ ra cho dễ chứ hơi tí lại thuê cẩu thì chít, bệ ko như này đã  gần nửa tấn rùi đấy các bác

----------


## biết tuốt

bác làm kiểu đó là đúng roài, em cũng toàn làm như vậy à

----------


## racing boy

E thấy khung kiểu ko có vai x khoẻ  mà ở điều kiện amater ko có đồ thì khug này hợp nhất nên e chiến đấu nun, hehe, mai đi hỏi xem mấy cái thép I định hình rổ giá thế nào để quất nốt nữa, he

----------


## racing boy

kiếm dc mấy cục nhôm đẹp đẹp về định làm ke góc mà h nó lại thành gối bk ms chít các bác ạ
và đỡ ốc vít me nun

----------


## racing boy

độ tản nhiệt cho spindle khi cho nước tản nhiệt đo đỏ với mấy cái led blue vào e là rất phong cách china

----------

Đức đua đòi, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## racing boy

hum nay mới đi rước dc đôi vai y vế chuẩn bị cho e nó đi xếp hình các bác ah

----------


## linhdt1121

thêm cho mấy cái gân vào cây I cho nó cứng bác ah

----------


## racing boy

> thêm cho mấy cái gân vào cây I cho nó cứng bác ah


vâng , thank bác, mai e đi kiếm mấy miếng sắt dày dày về hàn, hum nay hoàn thành nhiệm vụ chở dc đôi vai về nhà an toàn rồi, hj

----------


## blueocean

Bác làm mấy cây I này kỹ một tý nhá, chống vặn ngang mấy cây I này yếu, khi chạy dễ bij lắc dọc trục X

----------


## racing boy

vâng e định 20cm cho một gân ngang chắc là ổn bác nhỉ, e bận đi làm nên lúc nào rảnh mới chế cháo dc tí chắc tiến độ hơi chậm, hj

----------


## racing boy

hum nay loay hoay mãi mới làm dc mấy cái xương sườn cho cái vai I mai cho lên bó bột

----------


## solero

Hái wá! Hàn thì tính toán tránh lỗ ray ra nhé không lại tèo đầu khoan với taro

----------


## racing boy

> Hái wá! Hàn thì tính toán tránh lỗ ray ra nhé không lại tèo đầu khoan với taro


chi chít thế này thì tránh sao dc hết bác, chắc cũng phải hi sinh mấy cái mũi khoan với taro vì thẩm mỹ vậy. ko cái rộng cái hẹp trông ngứa đèn lém, hj

----------


## kametoco

> hum nay mới đi rước dc đôi vai y vế chuẩn bị cho e nó đi xếp hình các bác ah


thấy con máy cắt sắt trong hình giống như máy tự chế, nếu đúng z cho e tham khảo với

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> thấy con máy cắt sắt trong hình giống như máy tự chế, nếu đúng z cho e tham khảo với


cái máy đó bán sẵn có mà bác mua về chỉ cần lắp động cơ là oke mà

----------


## racing boy

Máy cắt e chế chỉ chuyên để phục vụ chế máy cnc đấy bác ah, e dang đi làm chiều về e send ảnh cho bác tham khảo, cảm nhận cắt cực ngon và phẳng bác ah, hj

----------


## racing boy

cái mua nó cũng bán, hum đầu e hỏi nó bán 1tr8 cái khung bằng gang chưa có motor, nhưng nhìn đơn giản nên ko mua nữa, về e mua mấy thanh vuông đặc vs thép tấm chế cái này hết có 500k cả motor 
1,1kw mua ở đồng nát, về cắt dc bản rộng hơn vs nâng hạ nhẹ hơn của nó,  e dùng toàn cắt sắt to tần suất nhiều mà mấy tháng rùi nó chưa có hiện tượng hỏng hóc gì cả, hj

----------


## racing boy

> thấy con máy cắt sắt trong hình giống như máy tự chế, nếu đúng z cho e tham khảo với


nó đây bác ah

----------

Đức đua đòi, kametoco

----------


## linhdt1121

có gì đâu mà ko tránh đc hả bác.
e tạm tính bác dùng ray 20,lỗ bắt ốc cách nhau 6cm.vậy cứ 18cm bác hàn 1 cái.lúc khoan mũi đầu tiên cách mối hàn 3cm thì tất cả các lỗ sau nó cũng cách đều thôi

----------


## emptyhb

Cái máy cắt chế kia em nhớ là đã xem ở đâu đó rồi, em chảm dám lại gần đâu. Mất công chế rồi bác chế luôn cái bảo hiểm, chả may lưỡi cắt nó vỡ biết nó bắn vào đâu?

----------


## racing boy

nhìn thì ghê thui bác ah, nhưng cắt cực kì an toàn, chỉ cần khung khỏe ko bị lắc lưỡi cắt là dc, e toàn cắt sắt tấm dài 20cm mà chưa bị vỡ đá bao h, motor tốc độ 1400rpm thui

----------


## racing boy

hôm nay đặt tạm vai I lên thì thui xong phim rùi huhu , hum nọ đã căn thẳng lắm rùi mà sao ở giữa nó trũng xuống 1cm thế này chắc là hàn nóng nó co dãn

sau một hồi uốn ko dc,chằng ko dc, gãy 3 cái vam vẫn ko thẳg dc cái sống và giải pháp hiệu quả nhất lại là diy cái vam 40tấn hehe

vấn đề đã dc giải quyết ko lệch 1mm nào, đã xong khung cơ bản, he

----------


## solero

Khi cắt máy này phải né cụ ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Em vác cái can 50l ra can cụ chủ quả máy tự chế, cụ chưa bị vỡ đá chưa biết, kinh lém ợ, em bị òi  :Smile:  Máy makita có bảo vệ đàng hoàng, kẹt đá rồi vỡ, mảnh vỡ nó văng ra xuyên qua cái tủ sắt 2 ly đấy ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc, chẳng lẽ nó xuyên qua cái vỏ sắt mỏng bảo vệ bên ngoài rồi xuyên qua tủ sắt 2 ly nữa à?

Có bác nào bị gãy dao máy CNC như vậy chưa?

----------


## Tuấn

> Ặc ặc, chẳng lẽ nó xuyên qua cái vỏ sắt mỏng bảo vệ bên ngoài rồi xuyên qua tủ sắt 2 ly nữa à?
> 
> Có bác nào bị gãy dao máy CNC như vậy chưa?


Không phải ạ, nó bị kẹt đá hay sao đó, anh bạn làm cùng bị ạ, mảnh nó văng sao đó không vướng cái bảo vệ mà văng đánh đùng vào cái tủ em để dao tiện, ra xem thấy rách cánh cửa  ạ, Mảnh ấy văng vào người chắc xuyên luôn  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## writewin

gãy dao cnc thì em gãy hoài, còn bể đắ cắt cũng bể miết từ cắt máy y như chủ thớt với máy cắt cầm tay nói chung ko sao hết, mấy vụ này ng cắt đa phần an toàn, còn thằng bên cạnh mới chết, he he

cái kích đí của chủ thớt là kích 40 tấn nhưng 4 cây sắt xây dựng 16 đó và cây sắt xây dựng dưới ko chịu nổi 40 tấn đâu, j chứ mấy vụ chế kích này em hơi rành, he he

cái khung chủ thới dùng kích để ép lại rồi hàn, thì nên hàn kỹ thêm phần này chút vì lực oằn của cả cái khung vẩn còn và nó chỉ bị nén lại thôi,nếu có thêm lực rung của máy khi gia công hoặc tác động mạnh nếu mối hàn thêm ko kỹ dể nứt mối hàn và bung mạnh ra lắm ah

----------

Gamo, racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> gãy dao cnc thì em gãy hoài, còn bể đắ cắt cũng bể miết từ cắt máy y như chủ thớt với máy cắt cầm tay nói chung ko sao hết, mấy vụ này ng cắt đa phần an toàn, còn thằng bên cạnh mới chết, he he
> 
> cái kích đí của chủ thớt là kích 40 tấn nhưng 4 cây sắt xây dựng 16 đó và cây sắt xây dựng dưới ko chịu nổi 40 tấn đâu, j chứ mấy vụ chế kích này em hơi rành, he he
> 
> cái khung chủ thới dùng kích để ép lại rồi hàn, thì nên hàn kỹ thêm phần này chút vì lực oằn của cả cái khung vẩn còn và nó chỉ bị nén lại thôi,nếu có thêm lực rung của máy khi gia công hoặc tác động mạnh nếu mối hàn thêm ko kỹ dể nứt mối hàn và bung mạnh ra lắm ah


đúng rùi bác ah, lúc đầu e hàn 4 cây sắt ko kỹ thì đang kích dc nửa chừng thì, bănggg... cái sắt bay lên nóc nhà với tốc độ bàn thờ may ko rơi trúng đầu, rút kinh nghiệm e đắp cho mấy que hàn vào nữa thì thui rùi ,cong veo cái xà beng bên dưới, phải nắn mãi mới dám mang trả bác cho mượn, hj

----------


## racing boy

> Em vác cái can 50l ra can cụ chủ quả máy tự chế, cụ chưa bị vỡ đá chưa biết, kinh lém ợ, em bị òi  Máy makita có bảo vệ đàng hoàng, kẹt đá rồi vỡ, mảnh vỡ nó văng ra xuyên qua cái tủ sắt 2 ly đấy ạ.


máy vỡ đá là do nó chạy chổi than tốc độ cao lai bánh răng nên nó khỏe lém kẹt đá là nó giật vỡ nun, máy này tốc độ thấp khi bị kẹt đá là trượt dây curoa nun hoặc motor dừng lại nên an toàn hơn , hj

----------


## racing boy

mới học hàn cũng hàn như ai  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

thớt có phay không hay dùng công nghệ keo AB ? , nếu có mặt phẳng như nền nhà lát đá hoa thì em đem úp 2 thanh I xuống rồi hàn ngược lại :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

taih2

----------


## racing boy

> thớt có phay không hay dùng công nghệ keo AB ? , nếu có mặt phẳng như nền nhà lát đá hoa thì em đem úp 2 thanh I xuống rồi hàn ngược lại


e căng dây cước 4 góc chéo nhau rùi, lệch tầm 2mm nên chơi keo ab cho nó rẻ bác àh, ở chỗ e ko có phay giường chuyển đi chuyển lại hỏn trăm cây số có mà chít, hj tiết kiệm vậy

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## racing boy

đắp keo eboxi xong xuôi trà nhẵn lấy thước phẳng và căng chéo khung vẫn hơi lệch một chút lại đắp lại mai oánh giấy giáp bao h phẳg như gương thì thui, hix hix

----------

Đức đua đòi, kametoco, Quang Thắng, solero

----------


## taih2

> thớt có phay không hay dùng công nghệ keo AB ? , nếu có mặt phẳng như nền nhà lát đá hoa thì em đem úp 2 thanh I xuống rồi hàn ngược lại


Công nghệ keo AB là đắp keo AB lên rồi lấy máy mài mài hả bác ?

----------


## racing boy

> Công nghệ keo AB là đắp keo AB lên rồi lấy máy mài mài hả bác ?


e đoán là thế, hj e căng chéo 4 góc xem góc nào lệch thì đắp dày keo ab lên, pha 3 lọ trộn vs xi măng cho loảng hơi lâu khô một tí rùi đổ một lớp khoảng 5mm nó tự chảy ra như đánh thăng bằng ý, rùi đợi khô chỉ cần gắc giấy giáp vào một cái gì phẳng đánh qua tí là dc, vì nó tương đối phẳng rùi, cẩn thận hơn thì lấy cái thước thẳng dài gắn giấy giáp vào 2 đầu rùi kéo đi kéo lại cho phẳng thì thui, chắc khoảng đôi tiếng, ko có đồ nó khổ thế đấy các bác ah, hj công nghệ cổ điển của e như vậy, ko pít công nghệ ab của các bác thế nào

----------

Đức đua đòi, cnclaivung, kametoco, taih2

----------


## taih2

> Gửi bởi taih2
> 
> 
> Công nghệ keo AB là đắp keo AB lên rồi lấy máy mài mài hả bác ?
> 
> 
> e đoán là thế, hj e căng chéo 4 góc xem góc nào lệch thì đắp dày keo ab lên, pha 3 lọ trộn vs xi măng cho loảng hơi lâu khô một tí rùi đổ một lớp khoảng 5mm nó tự chảy ra như đánh thăng bằng ý, rùi đợi khô chỉ cần gắc giấy giáp vào một cái gì phẳng đánh qua tí là dc, vì nó tương đối phẳng rùi, cẩn thận hơn thì lấy cái thước thẳng dài gắn giấy giáp vào 2 đầu rùi kéo đi kéo lại cho phẳng thì thui, chắc khoảng đôi tiếng, ko có đồ nó khổ thế đấy các bác ah, hj công nghệ cổ điển của e như vậy, ko pít công nghệ ab của các bác thế nào


Dạ thì ra vậy. Nó cứng không bác, em chưa tiếp xúc với nó lần nào nên còn mơ hồ lắm bác à. Còn vụ căn dây chéo hình chữ X thì em chưa hình dung ra bác à. Em cũng đang dựng 1 con mini mà tìm chỗ phay rất khó bác à, ở quê nên khổ thật

----------


## kametoco

hay quá h e mới biết kiểu công nghệ dổ keo này, mà keo AB là loại dán ghỗ hay loại AB dán cái j a.

----------


## racing boy

nó là keo 2 thành phần gọi là keo eboxi độ cứng hay mềm do mình pha tỉ lệ khi pha trộn với bột đá sẽ dc nhiều hơn và cứng chắc, nên để lâu khô thui thì keo vừa cứg lại ko bị giòn, pha khéo nó cứng như đá và bám vào sắt như một khối nun ý

----------

Đức đua đòi, kametoco, taih2

----------


## racing boy

> Dạ thì ra vậy. Nó cứng không bác, em chưa tiếp xúc với nó lần nào nên còn mơ hồ lắm bác à. Còn vụ căn dây chéo hình chữ X thì em chưa hình dung ra bác à. Em cũng đang dựng 1 con mini mà tìm chỗ phay rất khó bác à, ở quê nên khổ thật


căng hình chữ x là căng dây chỉ chéo 4 góc của khung máy sao cho điểm giao nhau giữa 2 sợi chỉ vừa chạm vào nhau là dc, tức là 2 bên vai nằm trên một mặt phẳng ko bị vặn
dây càng nhẹ càng chuẩn

----------

Đức đua đòi, taih2

----------


## taih2

Hi ! Em hiểu ý bác rồi ạ. Thanks bác nhiều

----------


## writewin

keo AB có rất nhiều loại,và tùy tỷ lệ sẻ cho ra các kết quả khác nhau, nhìn màu keo trên cây sắt màu cam cam, em đoán thớt dùng keo ab dán sắt ^^, 

dùng AB thì có lúc em cũng có dùng nhưng có vài nhược điểm khá nguy hiểm nên em ko dùng nữa, vd như, nó cứng và dòn, nên khi làm mặt phẳng bắt ray, khi có lực tác động vào dể nức nẻ, thêm rung động nếu mảng hay 1 vài mảnh nhỏ từ từ bung ra thì ................thới tự nghỉ ^

----------

Gamo, kametoco, taih2

----------


## racing boy

E nghĩ cứng giòn là do mình pha thui bác ah, có lần e pha nó dẻo như nhựa ý, uốn dc ker. Còn nếu cẩn thận sợ bung thì mình kkhoan thêm ít lỗ chân lên bền mặt cần đắp là dc, e thấy bọn tây nó pha keo ab vs sợi cacbon bả thẳg lên bề mặt tôn ở mấy cái oto caterpilar mà mấy chục năm ko việc gì nên e ms dám thử, hj

----------

Gamo

----------


## writewin

dùng epo để làm vỏ xe hoặc mô hình xe đúng là tuyệt vời, epo thì em đang chơi với epo dẻo, để làm khuôn đúc cho khách hàng, 

do cái vỏ xe, ko chịu lực j hết chỉ chịu nắng và gió thôi, còn dùng epo để lót ray thì khi khóa ốc lại thì ray sẻ tạo 1 lực ép lên bề mặt keo do nền ko phẳng và làm sạch nên khi bị lực tắc động vào dể bung ra lắm, hehe, tin em đi vụ này em làm rồi nên biết rỏ, anh cứ làm đi vì có phương pháp khắc phục mà, nhưng do em ko thích làm kiểu này nên làm thử rồi

----------


## racing boy

Vâng, e cứ thử xem thế nào, ko dc thì vác đi phay, hj

----------


## Tuấn

Thanh I bác chủ chỉ hàn một bên, kiểu gì cũng cong khá nhiều. Lúc bắt ray bác đừng căn theo cạnh của thanh I nhé  :Smile:

----------


## kametoco

e thấy trước h nhiều cao thủ vẫn làm máy mà không cần phay, vậy tổng hợp các phương pháp để canh phẳng được trục Y tương đối ra sao có bác nào hướng dẫn bí kíp cho e với?
e đọc được là đo ống nước 4 đầu dây, thêm cách nữa là căn dây chéo 4 gốc.
còn bào phẳng ray thì mới biết thêm pp đổ keo

----------


## blueocean

Bác cứ đổ keo AB đi, chọn loại lỏng nhất có thể để độ san bằng tốt rồi làm nguội lại tý. Cài này mình cũng làm mấy con để làm dụng cụ gia công rồi, máy chạy rung bần bật lên cũng chưa thấy nứt vỡ gì.

----------


## racing boy

E hàn một bên để cho motor vs vít me nằm dưới gầm đấy sẽ ko bị bụi bẩn mà lại thẩm mỹ viện hơn, hj, e ngắm rùi tương đối thẳng nên có thể đặt niềm tin vào nó, hum nay khoan lỗ bắt ray rùi, hj

----------


## racing boy

làm đến đây rùi mà chưa kiếm dc vít me x và y, hix hix

----------


## lkcnc

> làm đến đây rùi mà chưa kiếm dc vít me x và y, hix hix


Bác làm mấy đầu nhìn qua như rail bản 15 thì phải, vitme thì kiếm hàng cũ khó chứ hàng mới thì thiếu gì đâu bác

----------


## racing boy

> Bác làm mấy đầu nhìn qua như rail bản 15 thì phải, vitme thì kiếm hàng cũ khó chứ hàng mới thì thiếu gì đâu bác


e mới tập làm nên làm một đầu thui bác ah, e dùng ray 15 block dài 6cm nên cũng tạm ổn hj, hum ra bãi thấy có mấy cái vít me dài ko mua bjo cần ms tiếc hix, hi vọng gặp lại e nó lần nữa rước về nun, hj

----------


## biết tuốt

với kết cấu này thớt định dùng 2 vitme y 2 bên nhỉ ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

> e mới tập làm nên làm một đầu thui bác ah, e dùng ray 15 block dài 6cm nên cũng tạm ổn hj, hum ra bãi thấy có mấy cái vít me dài ko mua bjo cần ms tiếc hix, hi vọng gặp lại e nó lần nữa rước về nun, hj


Bác đi bãi nào thế? e cũng đang cần tìm. nếu gần HN thì hnao ae m đi nhé!

----------


## racing boy

> Bác đi bãi nào thế? e cũng đang cần tìm. nếu gần HN thì hnao ae m đi nhé!


ok bác, cũng gần hn thui

----------


## lkcnc

> ok bác, cũng gần hn thui


Bạn khoe luôn trục Z luôn đi chứ nhỉ, máy chạy rail bản 15 khổ máy lớn thì hơi nhỏ cho trục Y , vitme bạn nên chọn bước càng lớn thì càng ok , 25 bước 10 cho 2 trục Y và 25 bước 20 dc cho trục X thì ok

----------


## racing boy

> Bạn khoe luôn trục Z luôn đi chứ nhỉ, máy chạy rail bản 15 khổ máy lớn thì hơi nhỏ cho trục Y , vitme bạn nên chọn bước càng lớn thì càng ok , 25 bước 10 cho 2 trục Y và 25 bước 20 dc cho trục X thì ok


vâng , e cũng kinh cái vụ ray nhỏ này, đang chạy song mã mà một con bị lỗi nó vặn cho cong ray là cái chắc, hj, nhưng của nhà có thế cứ dùng tạm vậy bác ah

----------


## racing boy

> với kết cấu này thớt định dùng 2 vitme y 2 bên nhỉ ?


vâng em đang định làm thế, đút 2 cây vít me 2 bên vào gầm i ko hàn bên ngoài

----------


## racing boy

test trục z 3,5m/f đây các bác ah

----------

CKD

----------


## racing boy

một bức ảnh tự sướng rất nguy hiểm, hehe

----------

ABCNC, CKD, h-d, solero

----------


## biết tuốt

:Wink: thì ra đây là cái mặt thớt  :Wink:

----------

racing boy

----------


## taih2

> một bức ảnh tự sướng rất nguy hiểm, hehe


Mặt thớt lớn hơn mặt em rồi. Mà làm vậy chút sao bắt 2 cây vitme vào 2 bên I được thớt ?

----------


## racing boy

> Mặt thớt lớn hơn mặt em rồi. Mà làm vậy chút sao bắt 2 cây vitme vào 2 bên I được thớt ?


e để vít me dưới gầm chứ có để trên mặt ray đâu , để ở bên e ko hàn gân của cây i ý

----------


## writewin

ai za bắt đầu khoái mục này rồi đây, khoái nhất cái khớp nối, ha ha

----------


## racing boy

> ai za bắt đầu khoái mục này rồi đây, khoái nhất cái khớp nối, ha ha


sao ai cũng để ý cái khớp nối của e ý nhẩy, hhehe

----------


## writewin

có j đâu vì thời gian đầu mình cũng dùng ống nước làm khớp nối mà ^^

----------

Gamo

----------


## racing boy

mấy hum nay ko làm dc gì, mua dc mỗi mấy kon step 2phase trông thì ghê nhưng rất kén driver hixhix

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao ông biết kén driver?

----------


## huyquynhbk

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  mấy con của bác Quảng đây mà. thế bác dùng với driver gì rùi??? vẫn chưa chạy được hả?

----------


## racing boy

E thử vs mấy loại driver đều ko chạy dc, đau nhất là chết 2 con m860 do độ tự cảm nó lớn quá đánh ngược chết mất mấy con fet của tầng công suất. Chắc phải thay loại fet có điện áp ngược 200v ms chịu dc, mấy kon fet của m860 chỉ chịu dc 100v thui

----------

anhcos, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

ak.bác dùng nguồn bao nhiêu vol cho driver thế?e cũng đang định dùng M860 để lái con này.hix!chắc fai kiếm driver khác rùi.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Ặc...  :Cool: 

Thế thì rắc rối nhỉ. M860 dùng nguồn 72v mà còn ko chịu nổi thì hơi khó kiếm driver cho nó á

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## biết tuốt

loại này 6 dây đời  cũ , em nghĩ có khi bác tìm loại driver 2 phase cu xem sao, mấy con dit tròn sử dụng driver mạch cầu không hiệu quả thì phải

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## tucadcnc

> một bức ảnh tự sướng rất nguy hiểm, hehe


Nhìn máy đẹp chưa người không đẹp tý nào cả - bác mau up anh máy chạy lên cho anh em xem di nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

E cũng máu cho chạy lém rùi chứ các bác tưởng ah, hj , e dùng nguồn 60v chạy chậm thi yếu cho nhanh tí, báo đèn đỏ driver nun, hix, m860 ko chơi dc đâu bác ah

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác Biết tuốt có thể kể 1 số tên driver 2 phase cũ k? liệu mấy con driver leadshine dùng 2 loại điện áp DC or AC liệu có thuần đc e này k bác?

----------


## huyquynhbk

> E cũng máu cho chạy lém rùi chứ các bác tưởng ah, hj , e dùng nguồn 60v chạy chậm thi yếu cho nhanh tí, báo đèn đỏ driver nun, hix, m860 ko chơi dc đâu bác ah


Ak.e đang định dùng nguồn DC viễn thông cho MA860 vs MA860H, mà điện thì e mù tịt, chạy chậm là bao nhiêu thế bác? lến tới bao nhiêu thì báo đèn đỏ thế bác?

----------


## Gamo

Con này mình cũng chưa test nhưng có đo cảm kháng lên tới 40mH. Motor size 57 anh em vẫn thường dùng với M860 cảm kháng chỉ khoảng 1/10 nó thôi.

Do đó, theo lý thuyết muốn chạy nó êm, đủ lực thì các bác phải chịu khó chạy tốc độ chậm gấp 10 lần tốc độ thường, i.e khoảng 100-300rpm. Nếu muốn chạy nhanh thì có thể nâng áp lên 10 lần áp thường, 240v->800v chẳng hạn 

Nói gì thì nói, cũng rất cảm ơn bác Racing Babe. Nhờ bác đã hy sinh mấy con M860 của mình mà anh em biết đường mà né, không là diễn đàn sẽ tràn ngập tin bắt đền chú Quảng

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## racing boy

> Con này mình cũng chưa test nhưng có đo cảm kháng lên tới 40mH. Motor size 57 anh em vẫn thường dùng với M860 cảm kháng chỉ khoảng 1/10 nó thôi.
> 
> Do đó, theo lý thuyết muốn chạy nó êm, đủ lực thì các bác phải chịu khó chạy tốc độ chậm gấp 10 lần tốc độ thường, i.e khoảng 100-300rpm. Nếu muốn chạy nhanh thì có thể nâng áp lên 10 lần áp thường, 240v->800v chẳng hạn 
> 
> Nói gì thì nói, cũng rất cảm ơn bác Racing Babe. Nhờ bác đã hy sinh mấy con M860 của mình mà anh em biết đường mà né, không là diễn đàn sẽ tràn ngập tin bắt đền chú Quảng


hehe cái vụ cháy driver thì e ko ngại, 7k là xong nhưng cũng khoái cái to xác của e nó, chạy tầm 120rpm thì ổn, 121 rpm là ko ổn
vừa chọc ngoáy e nó đây này, hj

----------


## racing boy

ruột e nó thế này này các bác

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

Em cũng có mấy con của hãng này, loại 6 dây, chạy driver 4 dây thì ko hết công suất, chạy driver 6 dây phà phà luôn.

----------


## racing boy

> Em cũng có mấy con của hãng này, loại 6 dây, chạy driver 4 dây thì ko hết công suất, chạy driver 6 dây phà phà luôn.


bác chạy driver 6 dây gì vậy, tốc độ dc bao nhiêu hả bác

----------


## duonghoang

Em xài loại của Parker, tốc độ em ko test nhưng đợt lắp trục Z em xài con này, driver Parker luôn nhưng loại 4 dây thì mất bước liên tục, còn driver 6 dây thì chạy ok hơn nhiều.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Tốc độ được bao nhiêu hả bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác Biết tuốt có thể kể 1 số tên driver 2 phase cũ k? liệu mấy con driver leadshine dùng 2 loại điện áp DC or AC liệu có thuần đc e này k bác?


em biết mỗi loại ud2115 hehe bác hỏi mấy bác trong nam chắc có  loại phù hợp , loại ud2115 dòng tối đa tầm 3 a thì phải ,
hình như đi uống bia với bác 1 lần rồi thì phải? bác ở hà nội hôm nào đem qua em thử xem  có chạy được với con ud2115 k

----------


## racing boy

> em biết mỗi loại ud2115 hehe bác hỏi mấy bác trong nam chắc có  loại phù hợp , loại ud2115 dòng tối đa tầm 3 a thì phải ,
> hình như đi uống bia với bác 1 lần rồi thì phải? bác ở hà nội hôm nào đem qua em thử xem  có chạy được với con ud2115 k


ud2115 ko nhúc nhích nổi bác ah, e thử rồi, hehe

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## racing boy

phẫu thuật driver để e nó dc 700rpm này các bác, hehe đã giải quyết xong

----------

Đức đua đòi, Gamo, huyquynhbk, solero

----------


## biết tuốt

bác sỹ cát tường thay fet loại gì đấy ?

----------


## solero

> phẫu thuật driver để e nó dc 700rpm này các bác, hehe đã giải quyết xong


Cho lên 1000rpm xem nào?

----------


## biết tuốt

1 số bác đang sui dại kích đểu thớt tăng tốc  tối đa xem có tèo tiếp không hehe , em đoán thớt làm tèo nên đang ngồi thay tiếp   :Wink:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Tăng giảm tốc đột ngột xem sao, nhất là đang chạy full G0 rồi bấp Reset phát là biết Motor & driver có tương thích không ấy mà  :Big Grin: .

40mH thì khá là lớn.. mấy con này chắc được làm riêng để chạy với rpm thấp & moment lớn (đoán mò vậy). Hoặc phải chơi với driver đi kèm... chịu được dòng & áp ngược lớn  :Big Grin:

----------

huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

Theo video đoán tốc độ cỡ 2-300 rpm thôi

----------


## nhatson

> Tăng giảm tốc đột ngột xem sao, nhất là đang chạy full G0 rồi bấp Reset phát là biết Motor & driver có tương thích không ấy mà .
> 
> 40mH thì khá là lớn.. mấy con này chắc được làm riêng để chạy với rpm thấp & moment lớn (đoán mò vậy). Hoặc phải chơi với driver đi kèm... chịu được dòng & áp ngược lớn


có thêm cái braking circuit là ok cụ CKD

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Nhật Sơn cho xin cái hình với (cho nó dễ hình dung) :x

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

> em biết mỗi loại ud2115 hehe bác hỏi mấy bác trong nam chắc có  loại phù hợp , loại ud2115 dòng tối đa tầm 3 a thì phải ,
> hình như đi uống bia với bác 1 lần rồi thì phải? bác ở hà nội hôm nào đem qua em thử xem  có chạy được với con ud2115 k


ok a. khi nao nhan dc motor e ghe qua bac nhe!

----------


## Ga con

Vào trang CNC4PC có đó bác,
Cơ bản nó là mạch có cảm biến điện áp và 1 FET + điện trở brake để dập khi điện áp nguồn lên cao (khi motor trả về).
Mạch này em tích hợp trên chip driver 400k của em hồi trước, nhưng về sau bán ra không lắp do phải thêm gần 20k cho phần này :Wink: .
http://www.cnc4pc.com/Store/osc/prod...roducts_id=358
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ Nhật Sơn cho xin cái hình với (cho nó dễ hình dung) :x


nếu áp bất kỳ thì hơi chuối, còn xác định được áp nguồn rồi thì dùng con opam so sánh, áp vượt wa mức ref thì kích fet dẫn nguồn dương > nguồn âm qua con trở 33ohm >68ohm 20w

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## racing boy

E dùng irf640 , cho chạy lên 1000 dc nhưng mất bước từa lưa nun, hehe

----------


## duonghoang

---  Bác xài 2 dây ngoài cùng để xài 2 cuộn dây nối tiếp luôn phải ko, bác thử bỏ 1 cuộn xài 1 cuộn thôi xem thử, cảm kháng lớn quá thì áp phải cao mới chạy nhanh được.  Nếu bác tháo ra mà tách được thành 4 cuộn riêng biệt rồi đấu 2 cuộn song song mỗi bên thì tốt.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

40mH thì áp max 200V > em thấy dùng 100VDC là okies, drive M860h là ổn

----------

duonghoang, huyquynhbk

----------


## duonghoang

> 40mH thì áp max 200V > em thấy dùng 100VDC là okies, drive M860h là ổn


--- Em thấy thời gian tỉ lệ nghịch với cảm kháng nhưng tỉ lệ thuận với điện trở R, T=L/R, ko biết giữ nguyên điện áp và nối tiếp thêm cho nó con R liệu T có giảm ko bác NhatSon nhỉ, em chưa thử cái này?

----------


## Gamo

T giảm & dòng cũng giảm tương ứng luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

> --- Em thấy thời gian tỉ lệ nghịch với cảm kháng nhưng tỉ lệ thuận với điện trở R, T=L/R, ko biết giữ nguyên điện áp và nối tiếp thêm cho nó con R liệu T có giảm ko bác NhatSon nhỉ, em chưa thử cái này?


thời gian nạp giảm nhưng mờ giải quyết công suất tiêu tán hơi căng ah  :Frown: 
một cách thik hợp hơn có lẻ là giảm thời gian chopper, thường thì 20kz uống 10 hoặc 16khz , vì nếu time nạp chậm quá, 2 3 chu kì mới có chopper

việc nữa là cụ có cái parker unipolar rồi thì lo gì ah  :Smile: 
dúng người dúng việc vẫn hay hơn là phải mod

----------

duonghoang

----------


## racing boy

E tách dây giữa ra làm 4 cặp mắc song song 2 cặp một chạy cũng tương đối ngon nhưng ko khoẻ bằng con size 86 dài 115 của trung quốc, nếu nối tiếp nó là 40mh thì song song chỉ còn 10mh nên chơi áp tầm 70v là ngon rùi , e nhìn dây đồng chắc tầm 5A , nếu chơi song song là 10a rùi ,he

----------

nhatson

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác thớt cho mình hỏi tí đc không, mình đang dựng 1 máy mini định dùng sắt hộp làm khung mà ko biết sắt hộp loại nhỏ (30x50 hoặc 40x80)nó có thẳng không bác.

----------


## racing boy

> Bác thớt cho mình hỏi tí đc không, mình đang dựng 1 máy mini định dùng sắt hộp làm khung mà ko biết sắt hộp loại nhỏ (30x50 hoặc 40x80)nó có thẳng không bác.


thẳng thì chắc chắn nó thẳng rùi còn phẳng thì chắc chắn nó ko phẳng, nên mua sắt dày một tí cho vững bác nhé

----------


## racing boy

hum nay làm cái ghá spindle cho e nó nhanh đi vào hoạt động




xong thì nó như thế này




còn mấy cái cục tròn tròn thừa thì gắn vào đây, hehe tích cực quay tay vận may sẽ đến

----------

Đức đua đòi, mig21

----------


## racing boy

trông có vẻ lòe loẹt

----------

Đức đua đòi, Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

Ồ, con máy góp sức của 3 nước lận: Việt - Đức - Nhật , ghê hỉ  :Big Grin:  nhanh nhanh lên xem sản phẩm nào

----------


## anhcos

Có tí màu lên trông nó đẹp hẳn ra, thường thì mấy ông kỹ thuật ít khi để ý tới khoản này lắm.

----------


## racing boy

e là dân amater mà có phải dân kĩ thuật đâu,nên phải chú ý tới khoản này, hj

----------


## writewin

make in jap nửa hả, cái này là lừa dối khách hàng cũng như ng tham quan đấy nhé . ko trung thực rồi, ko chơi và ko quan tâm nửa

con máy mình làm xong dù xấu nhưng vui nhất và tự hào nhất khi đóng lên nó lô gô của Cty mình cũng như dòng chữ  "Make In Việt Nam" và tôi là người Việt Nam

----------


## solero

Made in JAV đấy Thắng ạ. Ku này nó viết nhầm

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chú khắc lên sắt bằng cách nào hay thía? :x :x :x

----------


## ahdvip

> Chú khắc lên sắt bằng cách nào hay thía? :x :x :x


có thấy khắc gì đâu đại ca

----------


## racing boy

> make in jap nửa hả, cái này là lừa dối khách hàng cũng như ng tham quan đấy nhé . ko trung thực rồi, ko chơi và ko quan tâm nửa
> 
> con máy mình làm xong dù xấu nhưng vui nhất và tự hào nhất khi đóng lên nó lô gô của Cty mình cũng như dòng chữ  "Make In Việt Nam" và tôi là người Việt Nam


e xin lỗi cái này e cũng ko có ý gì đâu, e sẽ rút kinh nghiệm ,các bác bỏ wá cho, hj

----------


## racing boy

> Chú khắc lên sắt bằng cách nào hay thía? :x :x :x


ko phải sắt đâu bác ơi, alu đấy, hehe

----------

Gamo

----------


## racing boy

bác nào yêu cầu e chạy 1000rpm nào, khuyến mại thêm 1500rpm nha, he

----------

Đức đua đòi, Gamo, huyquynhbk, nhatson, solero, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## emptyhb

Ôi, xin lỗi bác Racing nhé, trưa nay em có đám cưới đứa bạn, uống rượu xong giờ tỉnh mới nhớ tới món hàng cần gửi cho bác. Hẹn bác ngày mai.

----------


## Gamo

> bác nào yêu cầu e chạy 1000rpm nào, khuyến mại thêm 1500rpm nha, he


Ủa, con M860H độ lại IRF640N đó hả bác?

----------


## racing boy

> Ủa, con M860H độ lại IRF640N đó hả bác?


vâng bác ah, phải động dao kéo cả motor lẫn driver ms dc, hj

----------

Gamo

----------


## racing boy

> Ôi, xin lỗi bác Racing nhé, trưa nay em có đám cưới đứa bạn, uống rượu xong giờ tỉnh mới nhớ tới món hàng cần gửi cho bác. Hẹn bác ngày mai.


ko sao bác ah, hum nay e cũng bận đi làm phải nhờ bạn ra lấy hộ , nên bảo nó hoãn rùi, hehe

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác racing boy làm cái hướng dẫn chi tiết cách chạy động cơ này với.mode driver vs motor ntn?e mới nhận đc motor mà chưa dám cho nó chạy.hix!



> Ủa, con M860H độ lại IRF640N đó hả bác?


 a nhớ là M860 thui bác Gà mờ ah, k fai M860H đâu

----------

Gamo

----------


## racing boy

Bác tháo driver ra, 8con fet thay bằng irf640n, tụ điện thay bằng loại 160v , con diod cầu thay bằng loại 15a 220v, nếu là loại driver 110v thì thui để nguyên chuyển sang tháo motor, hiện tại 2 cuộn đang nối tiếp bác tách ra và nối song song 2 cuộn dây, chú ý ko rút lõi từ ra chỉ tháo mỗi lắp đít có thể tách dây dc. Đơn giản vậy thui là chạy vù vù, ah quên chỉ chạy điện áp nhỏ hơn 45v xoay chiều , lớn hơn vẫn có nguy cơ phụt lửa như thường, hehe

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## racing boy

bắt đầu động chạm đến điện đóm

----------

Đức đua đòi

----------


## racing boy

có bác nào chạy bơm nước spindle song mã chưa, hí hí

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

loại bơm này ở phíc nước thì phải , bác tiết kiệm quá lúc không để ý là tèo con spinlde lại ngồi " tâm tư " :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> loại bơm này ở phíc nước thì phải , bác tiết kiệm quá lúc không để ý là tèo con spinlde lại ngồi " tâm tư "


mấy ông cứu hỏa hay dùng e này để dập cháy đấy bác ah, hình như mấy trăm mã lực e ko nhớ lém hehe

----------


## Gamo

Bơm này em có xài rồi, chỉ xin can vì kinh nghiệm là nó có vẻ mạnh nhưng lưu lượng nhỏ => tản nhiệt kém, đẩy qua ống dài yếu, dễ bị tắc => tèo spindle => tiết kiệm trăm ngàn, đi tong vài triệu. 

Nếu dùng thì nên chọn bơm nào mạnh tí, để đỡ mất công suy nghĩ do nó còn phải bơm nước đi lòng vòng & lên cao nữa.

----------


## racing boy

Ko phải e tiết kiệm đâu nhưng mà nó bé bé xinh xinh ko cưỡng lại dc ý chứ

----------


## racing boy

Các bác cho e hỏi tí, cây vít me thk sơn đen xì vs cây mạ bóng cây nào tốt hơn,  e mới tậu mấy cây thk đen xì mà ko bít chất lượng thế nào, đánh giá sơ bộ của e là ko có độ rơ ngang lẫn dọc, trông thẩm mỹ hơn,  ko biết độ chính xác thế nào hả các bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

loại mạ đen hình như là tốt hơn đó bác racinh boy ah. bác đi bãi nào thế? chả rủ e đi với.  :Frown:   :Frown:  ở đó còn k?

----------


## racing boy

E mua lại của a bạn thui, dạo này đi bãi đắt lém mua lại của người wen còn rẻ hơn ý

----------


## racing boy

các bác tư vấn cho e về cấp chính xác của e này vs  THK AX 806641

----------


## racing boy

dự án mẹ chưa xong dự án con lại đến , tự nhiên cái cục này ở đâu bay vào nhà tôi thế này, bé hạt tiêu đấy, nhìn ti ti nhưng ai một mình bê dc về e cho ko nun, hehe đã 3 bác thử mà ko thành công

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Được dùng xe cẩu ko chú?

----------


## racing boy

> Được dùng xe cẩu ko chú?


ko cần, 2 thằng đực rựa là cho e nó lên thớt dc, hjhe

----------


## Khoa C3

Chạm 100kg không cụ, tầm đó em vẫn bê được đó, hehe

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chắc ko đó bác...? Em khiêng 60kg thấy lặc lè rồi đó...

Nếu 100kg thì cho em thử với, mai mua vé bay ra Thái Nguyên  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

EM nhấc thử cái xe super Dream rồi nên mới dám phán haha.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Khoa trâu bò quá  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## racing boy

mới hơn 80kg tí thui, bác nào nhấc dc cả cái xe máy thì e đóng cửa ko chơi nữa đâu , hố hố

----------


## Khoa C3

Thế nên gặp mấy cái bàn máy hoặc bệ máy tầm 1 tạ đổ lại nhìn đẹp đẹp là em bê quẳng lên xe ngay, tập luyện để không sợ các bác nhanh tay tranh mất, hehe.

----------


## racing boy

> Thế nên gặp mấy cái bàn máy hoặc bệ máy tầm 1 tạ đổ lại nhìn đẹp đẹp là em bê quẳng lên xe ngay, tập luyện để không sợ các bác nhanh tay tranh mất, hehe.


thế mai e cũng hox bác ở nhà tu luyện nâng lên hạ xuống cái bệ máy khoảng mấy xịch lần để đi tranh cướp vs các bác vậy, hj

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác luyện kiể uddos chưa ăn thua, nhấc lên yên xe máy rồi đặt xuống mới dữ chứ. Cái xe dream hình như 95kg nhấc đúng kiểu thì rất dễ đó bác, bệ gang các  kiểu trơn và ít có điểm bám mới khó nhấc.

----------


## racing boy

> Bác luyện kiể uddos chưa ăn thua, nhấc lên yên xe máy rồi đặt xuống mới dữ chứ. Cái xe dream hình như 95kg nhấc đúng kiểu thì rất dễ đó bác, bệ gang các  kiểu trơn và ít có điểm bám mới khó nhấc.


như này hả bác

----------


## Khoa C3

Cách trong hình dùng lực của hông, cách này dễ ăn nhất. Cách khó hơn là dùng lực của lưng: kẹp phần bụng xe giữa 2 chân, cằm chạm yên xe 2 tay nắm 2 cái để chân của người lái rồi nhấc lên.
Cách thứ 3 khủng hơn dùng lực tay em chưa làm được: người đứng trước xe, bụng chạm vào phần đèn pha 2 tay cầm càng xe chân tỳ vào bánh trước rồi nâng tay nên  :Smile:

----------


## racing boy

bác luyện như thế thảo nào săn hết hàng ngon của anh em diễn đàn, bác có nhận đẹ tử ko e tình nguyện theo bác, hí hí

----------


## Khoa C3

Em chỉ là ama tơ vớ vỉn gọi là có tý đam mê thôi mà bác.

----------


## racing boy

e cũng mới theo con đường đau khổ này dc mấy tháng thui, bị cha solero đầu độc bây giờ ko rứt ra dc bác ah, tiền bạc tiêu tan hết cả, e phải làm sao bây giờ, hí hí

----------


## Khoa C3

Những lúc như thế em thường lôi đồ ra lau dầu tra mỡ rồi ngồi tự kỷ, hahaha...........

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

bác nhắc e mới nhớ, còn một đống đồ bảo vệ sinh mà quên mất mai tiến hành ngay thui, cái tính lọ mọ nhiễm vào máu rùi. he

----------


## CKD

> dự án mẹ chưa xong dự án con lại đến , tự nhiên cái cục này ở đâu bay vào nhà tôi thế này, bé hạt tiêu đấy, nhìn ti ti nhưng ai một mình bê dc về e cho ko nun, hehe đã 3 bác thử mà ko thành công
> 
> Đính kèm 7309
> 
> Đính kèm 7310
> 
> Đính kèm 7311
> 
> Đính kèm 7312
> ...


Cái này lúc trước thấy ở Thanh Hùng thì phải, nó dùng DC servo

----------


## racing boy

ko phải bác ah, nó dùng mấy kon ac servo 50w bé bằng quả pin đại ý.

----------


## cnclaivung

Bác còn 2 quả động cơ 2pha 86 đêr lại cho em nhé

----------


## racing boy

> Bác còn 2 quả động cơ 2pha 86 đêr lại cho em nhé


e bán lâu rùi, bác cứ chắc như đinh đóng cột hum này chuyển tiền e gọi lai ko thấy đâu, bây giờ mấy tuần rùi e bán cho mấy a rùi còn gì nữa

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## racing boy

hum nay bổ cái hộp số chắc có ít bác nhìn thấy cái hộp số khủng thế này nhỉ, có bác nào chế máy chưa

----------

Đức đua đòi

----------


## cnclaivung

bác định làm 4 trục à, hộp số hành tinh nhỉ

----------


## huyquynhbk

nhìn cái mũ bảo hộ lao động là biết e này to thế nào rùi. hihi bác định làm gì với e này?

----------


## racing boy

chắc chỉ để ngắm thui, chạy dc em này chắc phải servo 15kw hoạ may nhúc nhíc

----------


## Luyến

> hum nay bổ cái hộp số chắc có ít bác nhìn thấy cái hộp số khủng thế này nhỉ, có bác nào chế máy chưa


cái cốt trục đầu vào của em nó còn hông bác??

----------


## racing boy

Còn bác ah, cái trục của nó dài 30cm đường kính 10cm , bác có chương trình gì mà khủng zậy, cái hộp số này nó kéo 120 tấn chạy băng băng đấy bác ah

----------


## mig21

nhìn cái hộp số khiếp, e toàn thấy mấy cái nhỏ nhỏ chưa tận mắt thấy cái nào to như thế

----------


## racing boy

Có 3tạ thui mà bác, hí hí

----------


## racing boy

> nhìn cái hộp số khiếp, e toàn thấy mấy cái nhỏ nhỏ chưa tận mắt thấy cái nào to như thế


con này còn nhỏ bác àh, có kon còn to gấp mấy kon này mấy lớp răng ker, kon này có 2 lớp thui, hj, máy bác làm đến đâu rùi, e theo dõi bác suốt mà chưa thấy bác up tiếp, máy e cũng đang đắp chiếu này

----------


## Luyến

> Còn bác ah, cái trục của nó dài 30cm đường kính 10cm , bác có chương trình gì mà khủng zậy, cái hộp số này nó kéo 120 tấn chạy băng băng đấy bác ah


em hỏi cho bỏ ghét thôi bác ạ. mua về chưa làm gì giá của nó bao nhiêu vậy ạ?

----------


## racing boy

> em hỏi cho bỏ ghét thôi bác ạ. mua về chưa làm gì giá của nó bao nhiêu vậy ạ?


chắc ko làm gì dc đâu bác ah, hj e nó là bánh dẫn hướng của hitachi ex1200 , motor của e nó là motor thuỷ lực, giá e ko rõ lém nhưg ko dưới mấy trăm triệu, hihe bác nào chế dc cho cnc thì là thánh nun rùi, hihe

----------


## mig21

> con này còn nhỏ bác àh, có kon còn to gấp mấy kon này mấy lớp răng ker, kon này có 2 lớp thui, hj, máy bác làm đến đâu rùi, e theo dõi bác suốt mà chưa thấy bác up tiếp, máy e cũng đang đắp chiếu này


máy e đang trùm mền bác ơi, chưa biết khi nào mới khởi động lại dc. Vậy mà e cứ nghĩ máy bác sắp xong rùi chứ

----------


## racing boy

> máy e đang trùm mền bác ơi, chưa biết khi nào mới khởi động lại dc. Vậy mà e cứ nghĩ máy bác sắp xong rùi chứ


máy e rỗi ms đọng chạm dc tí nên tốc độ hơi chậm, chắc phải mấy tháng mới xong dc, hehe

----------


## racing boy

hum nay động chạm tí dc mấy bộ ek ef 25 , chơi toàn 7005c nsk xịn, hí hí

----------

Đức đua đòi, mig21

----------


## racing boy

các bác cho e hỏi tí, e dùng dây động lực cho step dùng dây này có dc ko, e mua dây 2,5sqmm lõi dơn về chậy 4 có ổn ko hay phải bọc nhiễu ở ngoài nữa , để ko như này liệu có bị nhiễu ko, và dây công tắc hành trình có cần bọc nhiễu ko, hay chỉ cần dây biến tần vs tín hiệu mới cần thôi

----------

Đức đua đòi

----------


## Gamo

Các dây tín hiệu đều nên có chống nhiễu nếu tín hiệu truyền dưới 12v & khoảng cách xa. Dây công tắc hành trình có chống nhiễu thì tốt hơn mặc dù em chẳng bao giờ chống nhiễu cho bọn nó  :Big Grin: 
Dây power cho step thường ko cần chống nhiễu.

Để đơn giản & rẻ tiền, bác Racing cứ ra ngoài tiệm mua loại dây cáp mạng có chống nhiễu về làm dây tín hiệu là xong (dây RJ45, SFTP/FTP, cat5 là được cho nó rẻ, cat6 thì càng tốt mặc dù ko cần).  Dây cáp mạng có 8 sợi => tha hồ mà nối.
Nếu thấy 8 lõi nhiều quá thì bác mua loại dây chuyên dùng cho camera analog có chống nhiễu, có từ 1 lõi đến 16 lõi cũng được nhưng kinh nghiệm là thường kém hơn cáp RJ45 SFTP.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## racing boy

> Các dây tín hiệu đều nên có chống nhiễu nếu tín hiệu truyền dưới 12v & khoảng cách xa. Dây công tắc hành trình có chống nhiễu thì tốt hơn mặc dù em chẳng bao giờ chống nhiễu cho bọn nó 
> Dây power cho step thường ko cần chống nhiễu.
> 
> Để đơn giản & rẻ tiền, bác Racing cứ ra ngoài tiệm mua loại dây cáp mạng có chống nhiễu về làm dây tín hiệu là xong (dây RJ45, SFTP/FTP, cat5 là được cho nó rẻ, cat6 thì càng tốt mặc dù ko cần).  Dây cáp mạng có 8 sợi => tha hồ mà nối.
> Nếu thấy 8 lõi nhiều quá thì bác mua loại dây chuyên dùng cho camera analog có chống nhiễu, có từ 1 lõi đến 16 lõi cũng được nhưng kinh nghiệm là thường kém hơn cáp RJ45 SFTP.


 vâng ,thank bác dây tín hiệu e còn mấy chục m dây xịn chưa dùng ker, hồi trước mua làm dây usb câu trộm wifi chùa mà xa quá nó mất tín hiệu, chắc phải làm 50 con máy nữa mới hết dc, hjhj

----------


## racing boy

ngồi đợi vít me mấy hum mà sắp xong một e mini siêu nặng, hihe

----------


## CKD

> Các dây tín hiệu đều nên có chống nhiễu nếu tín hiệu truyền dưới 12v & khoảng cách xa. Dây công tắc hành trình có chống nhiễu thì tốt hơn mặc dù em chẳng bao giờ chống nhiễu cho bọn nó 
> Dây power cho step thường ko cần chống nhiễu.
> 
> Để đơn giản & rẻ tiền, bác Racing cứ ra ngoài tiệm mua loại dây cáp mạng có chống nhiễu về làm dây tín hiệu là xong (dây RJ45, SFTP/FTP, cat5 là được cho nó rẻ, cat6 thì càng tốt mặc dù ko cần).  Dây cáp mạng có 8 sợi => tha hồ mà nối.
> Nếu thấy 8 lõi nhiều quá thì bác mua loại dây chuyên dùng cho camera analog có chống nhiễu, có từ 1 lõi đến 16 lõi cũng được nhưng kinh nghiệm là thường kém hơn cáp RJ45 SFTP.


Em mà dùng dây như kiểu bác Gà giới thiệt thì có mà đi bảo hành chết luôn. Vì sao?
- Dây mạng thường mua ở VN không chịu được môi trường công nghiệp. Nóng, ẩm, có hơi dầu thì nhanh chóng lão hóa, vỏ PVC sẽ cứng lại, di chuyển, bẻ cong là gãy ngay.
- Lõi đồng là lõi đơn, cứng nên rủi ro gãy đức do mõi cũng cao hơn.
- Nó là dây bện đôi. Nên nếu muốn chống nhiễu phải truyền kiểu vi sai đối xứng (không biết dùng từ vậy có đúng không? dạng balance hay 2 wire). Nếu không cũng vô nghĩa, lớp giáp của dây mạng rất kém.

Em thì thường.. do chỉ là tín hiệu đơn, không tryền vi sai nên thường phải truyền theo cặp (+ & Gnd), có giáp bảo vệ nối đất. Mỗi tín hiệu đều phải đi riêng & độc lập, nhất là với step/dir. Các in/out không quá quan trong như home/limit/e-stop thì hay nhập chung (nếu riêng hết thì quá tốt). Đó là với những máy đòi hỏi cao, còn những máy tầm tầm thì em gom lại một chùm cho khỏe.
Dây tín hiệu thì em săn lùng mua dây cũ của nhật, ruột mịn & mềm, dẻo, nhất là được lớp vỏ bằng cao su càng tốt. Chịu được dầu mở.. sử dụng được bền. Dây động lực thì mua dây nhiều ruột.. nghe nói xuất xứ Hàn Quốc, tiết diện thường thấy là 0.75/1.25/1.5/2.5. Nói chung là dùng tốt, những máy chạy lâu nhất của em giờ khoảng 03 năm, kiểm tra bảo trì chưa thấy dây bị chai cứng.

----------

racing boy

----------


## Gamo

> Em mà dùng dây như kiểu bác Gà giới thiệt thì có mà đi bảo hành chết luôn. Vì sao?
> - Dây mạng thường mua ở VN không chịu được môi trường công nghiệp. Nóng, ẩm, có hơi dầu thì nhanh chóng lão hóa, vỏ PVC sẽ cứng lại, di chuyển, bẻ cong là gãy ngay.
> - Lõi đồng là lõi đơn, cứng nên rủi ro gãy đức do mõi cũng cao hơn.
> - Nó là dây bện đôi. Nên nếu muốn chống nhiễu phải truyền kiểu vi sai đối xứng (không biết dùng từ vậy có đúng không? dạng balance hay 2 wire). Nếu không cũng vô nghĩa, lớp giáp của dây mạng rất kém.


Haiz, chú CKD này ko phải dân mạng mà phán lung tung hết.
1. Vụ vỏ PVC bị lão hóa là có, nhưng chú Racing boy ko phải là môi trường công nghiệp. Do đó ko cần phải quan trọng vấn đề này. Bên tau triển khai camera cho các nhà xưởng dùng dây RJ45 5-6 năm nay vẫn chưa phải thay. Trừ chỗ đúc gang thép thì hóa chất tùm lum.
2. Lõi dây mạng bằng đồng bị gãy thì thú thật là chưa thấy bao giờ trong mười mấy năm triển khai mạng & camera của tau. Lõi nhôm thì có. Đó là nguyên nhân vì sao châu Âu cấm dây lõi nhôm.
3. Chú có bao giờ đo khả năng chống nhiễu của dây SFTP hay FPT chưa mà nói? Dây mạng phải có khả năng truyền tín hiệu 1Gb/giây, 100m. Nếu mà nhiễu như vậy làm sao truyền? Kiểu vi sai đối xứng là sao? Ý chú nói là twisted pair hả? Chú đã mở thử 1 sợi cáp mạng ra xem bao giờ chưa? Với loại dây cao cấp, từng cặp là twisted pair, bọc giáp riêng, rồi bọc thêm lớp giáp bên ngoài.
4. Dây cũ của Nhật giá bao nhiêu so với dây cáp mạng? Có kiếm dễ ko? Ưu điểm là lớp vỏ ko hóa cứng nhưng ruột có khả năng chống nhiễu bằng CAT6 SFTP/FTP ko?.

----------


## racing boy

thế rút cuộc e dùng dây này có ổn ko , hay phải xoắn đôi, vi sai đối xứng nữa

----------


## Gamo

Với môi trường trong nhà thì sợi dây đó là ổn rồi. Có điều bác Racing nhớ nối dây Gnd cho lớp vỏ nhôm. ko thì lớp chống nhiễu ko có tác dụng.

Bao giờ phải truyền tốc độ nhanh, khoảng cách xa thì mới cần xoắn dây.

----------


## racing boy

> Với môi trường trong nhà thì sợi dây đó là ổn rồi. Có điều bác Racing nhớ nối dây Gnd cho lớp vỏ nhôm. ko thì lớp chống nhiễu ko có tác dụng.
> 
> Bao giờ chú phải truyền tốc độ nhiêu nhanh, lên vài Megabit/sec thì mới cần dây tốt hơn.


nhưng nhà e ko có chống sét, e nối xuống khung máy có dc ko

----------


## thuhanoi

> thế rút cuộc e dùng dây này có ổn ko , hay phải xoắn đôi, vi sai đối xứng nữa


Dây tín hiệu này là ngon rồi. Còn dây cáp mạng dù là CAT5 chăng nữa nhưng nó là dây cố định có thể lắp cho camera .... OK nhưng máy CNC là nó gãy đấy. CNC phải dung dây nhuyễn nhiều sợi bện lại càng mịn càng tốt.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Dây tín hiệu này là ngon rồi. Còn dây cáp mạng dù là CAT5 chăng nữa nhưng nó là dây cố định có thể lắp cho camera .... OK nhưng máy CNC là nó gãy đấy. CNC phải dung dây nhuyễn nhiều sợi bện lại càng mịn càng tốt.


À đúng rồi, cảm ơn bác Huề! Thật ra bên trong các loại chống nhiễu có 1 xương sống bằng nhựa hình chữ thập nên khi di chuyển thì sợi dây cũng ko bị gấp khúc đâu.

Tuy nhiên bác Racing cứ dùng dây hiện có là ổn rồi. Về dây Gnd, bác Racing chỉ cần nối lớp giáp vào cực âm của nguồn là được, ko cần nối đất.

----------


## CKD

> Haiz, chú CKD này ko phải dân mạng mà phán lung tung hết.
> 1. Vụ vỏ PVC bị lão hóa là có, nhưng chú Racing boy ko phải là môi trường công nghiệp. Do đó ko cần phải quan trọng vấn đề này. Bên tau triển khai camera cho các nhà xưởng dùng dây RJ45 5-6 năm nay vẫn chưa phải thay. Trừ chỗ đúc gang thép thì hóa chất tùm lum.
> 2. Lõi dây mạng bằng đồng bị gãy thì thú thật là chưa thấy bao giờ trong mười mấy năm triển khai mạng & camera của tau. Lõi nhôm thì có. Đó là nguyên nhân vì sao châu Âu cấm dây lõi nhôm.
> 3. Chú có bao giờ đo khả năng chống nhiễu của dây SFTP hay FPT chưa mà nói? Dây mạng phải có khả năng truyền tín hiệu 1Gb/giây, 100m. Nếu mà nhiễu như vậy làm sao truyền? Kiểu vi sai đối xứng là sao? Ý chú nói là twisted pair hả? Chú đã mở thử 1 sợi cáp mạng ra xem bao giờ chưa? Với loại dây cao cấp, từng cặp là twisted pair, bọc giáp riêng, rồi bọc thêm lớp giáp bên ngoài.
> 4. Dây cũ của Nhật giá bao nhiêu so với dây cáp mạng? Có kiếm dễ ko? Ưu điểm là lớp vỏ ko hóa cứng nhưng ruột có khả năng chống nhiễu bằng CAT6 SFTP/FTP ko?.


Máy của lão dùng dây cáp mạng à?
- PVC bị chai cứng và gãy là chắc chắn.
--- Vì lớp vỏ PVC kiểu gì cũng lão hóa theo thời gian cho dù là môi trường không có dầu và Axit. Vì sao.. vì PVC là nhựa cứng.. để có thể dẻo được thì phải trộn vào thành phần PVC một lượng dầu hóa dẻo (gọi là DOP). Dầu này tuy hòa tan vào chất dẻo nhưng lại có thể thẩm thấu và bay hơi trong môi trường tự nhiên. Khi lượng DOP bay hơi thì PVC dần dần hóa cứng... bao lâu thì có thể bị gãy do giòn? Cái này phụ thuộc vào tỷ lệ pha trộn, có pha thêm phụ gia tăng bền v.v...
--- Cáp 1 lõi không bao giờ có được độ dẽo dai như nhiều lõi. Khi bị uốn cong & lặp lại nhiều lần sẽ mỏi và gãy. Với lõi đồng đường kính càng to thì độ bền khi bị uốn cong càng giảm, cái này là do bị biến dạng, dường kính càng to thì độ biến dạng càng nhiều. Cái này thì dây đồng hay dây nhôm đều bị. Có chăng là dây đồng bền hơn vì độ dẽo tốt hơn. Việc cáp mạng nó dùng dây 1 lõi là có lý do của nó.
--- Mấy cái cáp đi trong nhà máy.. sau khi lắp đặt nó đứng yên chứ có nhúc nhích tẹo nào đâu? Nếu có thì cũng là do gió đu đưa thôi. Lão mà đi dây cho máy CNC, nó chạy tới chạy lui theo các trục chứ có đứng yên đâu. Nếu dùng trong tủ điện thì không nói, nếu dùng truyền dẫn trên máy nhiều rồi sẽ thấy.. không phải tự nhiên mà CKD lại bảo là không phù hợp. Mà cái này lão chưa trải nghiệm cũng đúng.. máy của lão dây thả tự do.. có vào ống vào nẹp gì đâu, lâu lâu mới chạy một lần hehe  :Smile: 


- Còn về twisted pair thì đơn giản là 2 cọng dây xoắn vào nhau thôi (còn gọi là cáp xoắn). Cái này công nghiệp nó dùng nhiều vì khã năng chống nhiễu cao khi dùng đúng cặp. Kiểu này thì công nghiệp nó dùng chắc còn trước khi mạng LAN trở thành thông dụng như mạng RS422, RS485. Nếu dây mạng mà không đi dây đúng theo cặp (13)(26) thì thử xem đi bao xa thì mất kết nối  :Smile: . Chính vì vậy mà mới nói đi dây phải thành cặp.. nếu không có cũng như không. Vì sao chống nhiễu tốt thì chịu khó xem từ google nhé. Thành cặp mà thiết bị không tương thích thì.. hiệu quả cũng chưa đạt hết  :Smile:  Cái này trong mấy chủ đề bàn về đầu vào driver hay encoder đã từng nhắc tới. Với những driver và thiết bị dùng trong công nghiệp, chất lượng cao thì truyền dẫn các kết nối được khuyến dùng là *cáp xoắn* (như trong PLC, driver, VFD v.v..). Twisted pair mà có giáp thì cũng nhằm mục đích tăng khã nâng chống nhiễu mà thôi.

- Còn cái cáp mạng... nó giao tiếp thế nào thì.. khác nhiều so với các thiết bị công nghiệp. Tại sao nó chống nhiễu.. & chống sét tốt?. Bác *Gamo* rành thì mở chủ đề khác giới thiệu chút kỹ thuật về mạng LAN với  :Wink: .

Cái này là dùng twisted pair cho BOB & Driver với đầu vào là opto. Như đã nói ở trên, CKD đi thành cặp dây và bên ngoài có giáp nối đất.


Cái này là dùng twisted pair trong RS422 hoặc RS485, trong một số trường hợp RS232 cũng dùng kiểu này (với Plasma thì cổng giao tiếp thiết bị nó dùng kiểu này, RS232 nhưng lại kết nối 04 dây, Tx+/Tx-, Rx+/Rx-)


Còn về việc CKD biết về mạng được bi nhiêu thì khó nói lắm. Chỉ biết là khi CKD học về lắp đặt mạng thì phải học bấm cáp đồng trục, làm việc với NetWare. Còn RJ45 hay Cat5 thì mãi sau này.. mới biết. Khi đó hành nghề lắp đặt và setup phòng Net, đâu khoảng năm 2002. Mà mấy cái này có xá gì.. chẳng qua phải học lóm vài bài để kiếm sống thôi  :Smile: . Sau này chuyển nghề nên xem như quên hết rồi

----------

Gamo, mig21

----------


## CKD

Còn về việc mua có khó & đắt không?
- Với em thì mua chẵng khó.. vì hàng có sẵn & nhiều. Đánh giá là ngon hơn Cat5 rất nhiều. Dây nhiều lõi, không cứng không mềm, từ 2-6 ruột (tùy ý), có giáp, có xoắn (twisted pair), vỏ vẫn là PVC nhưng là hàng Japan. Còn dây có vỏ cao su thì ít dùng vì đắt hơn, chỉ những máy dùng trong môi trường khắc nghiệt, giá cao mới có mặt.
- Giá thì 200k/kg, độ dài thì vô đối.. 1 cuộn em mua phải đấu được 2-3 giàn máy (cả trong tủ & ngoài máy).
- Nơi mua.. Vĩnh viễn, Tạ Uyên v.v... đều có  :Wink: .

Với em thì 200k/kg là rẻ. Vì dây 20k/m thậm chí đắt hơn nhiều lần vẫn phải mua & dùng. Nếu chất lượng dây có vấn đề, phải tiến hành bảo trì bảo dưỡng vì đứt dây thì chi phí e là đắt hơn nhiều.
- Mất 1 ngày làm việc là ít. 1 ngày dừng máy.. khách hàng than phiền.
- Mò xem dây nào đứt ở đâu để nối là cả vấn đề.
- Sau khi lắp đặt mà thay dây thì ôi thôi.. thời gian còn tốn nhiều hơn là lắp mới.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy cha phức tạp quá anh em họ chạy mất dép.

Về vụ pvc hóa cứng là ông đang nói môi trường công nghiệp. Còn nhà bác Racing chắc tới lúc bác ấy chán cnc thì nó vẫn còn chưa bị lão hóa nổi.

Vụ gãy cũng vậy. Ai nói dây nhiều lõi ko bị gãy, nhưng tương tự muốn cho nó gãy thì tới tết Congo á.

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, mấy cha phức tạp quá anh em họ chạy mất dép.
> 
> Về vụ pvc hóa cứng là ông đang nói môi trường công nghiệp. Còn nhà bác Racing chắc tới lúc bác ấy chán cnc thì nó vẫn còn chưa bị lão hóa nổi.
> 
> Vụ gãy cũng vậy. Ai nói dây nhiều lõi ko bị gãy, nhưng tương tự muốn cho nó gãy thì tới tết Congo á.


Bác ơi.. không phải phức tạp hóa vấn đề đâu.
- Dây mua không khó.. nếu là twisted pair xịn thì tìm khó chứ dây đơn, dây đôi ruột có nhiều lõi thì nghĩ mua ở đâu cũng được. Dây đôi (hoặc 3-4 ruột) mua dây thông dụng của Cadivi là tạm dùng được. Chất lượng thì bền hơn mấy cái Cat5 là chắc. Nếu đã mua dây điện dân dụng xịn không được thì dừng mơ mua được Cat5 xịn nhe.
- Nếu máy dùng ra để ngắm thì.. sao cũng được vì lâu lâu mới dùng, nếu dùng thường thì đứt dây là sớm hay muộn thôi.
- Không cần môi trường công nghiệp đâu. PVC sợ nhất là nhiệt độ.. trong môi trường bình thường DOP sẽ liên tục bay hơi. Điểm hình là mấy cái dây cấp nước trong phòng tắm ấy. Loại lõm, không có phụ gia, mới mua về lắp vào vài tháng là cứng thấy rỏ. Cat5 được chế tạo để dùng trong môi trường cố định, nên vấn đề bền dẻo sẽ không phải là yếu tố hàng đầu mà trở kháng & chống nhiễu mới quan trọng. Do đó.. hoàn toàn không phù hợp cho mục tiêu này.

Nếu ngay từ những bước nhỏ ban đầu mà nhìn sự việc quá đơn giản thì về sau sẽ trở thành phức tạp. Nền móng ban đầu nếu không vững chắc thì tòa nhà sau khi xây làm sao cứng vững được. Khi đó nhỡ xụp lún thì làm sao mà khắc phục được?
Về CNC thì với những bác chuyên nghiệp, điện đóm ở mức chuyên gia (diễn đàn ta thấy có nhiều.. chữ ký thể hiện là chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực CNC đếm không xuễ) thì không lo. Với những bạn nghiệp dư thì đã bỏ bao công sức mới làm được con máy, mất bao thời gian mới làm cho con máy chạy được. Vậy mà máy đang chạy bỗng dưng chết đứng vì đứt dây thì biết đường nào mà mò. Do đó nên cẩn thận ngay từ đầu  :Smile: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

He he... Đọc lại mấy bài trước thì thấy bác Gamo tư vấn dây 1 lõi (Cat5 chẳng hạn) là hơi lạ, xưa nay mình không thấy dùng trong cnc, trừ trường hợp dùng đúng chức năng của nó.
Còn dùng được hay khg thì nên thử nghiệm thực tế chứ khg thể khẳng định như CKD đc, đôi khi điều thú vị xảy ra. Nói thật dây dợ trong cnc cũng đau đầu khg kém những thứ khác, khg nên xem thường nếu làm máy thương mại.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thật ra làm CNC công nghiệp thì em ko nghĩ là có ai đi xài RJ45 SFTP nhưng ở góc độ máy DIY thì RJ45 SFTP chống nhiễu rất tốt, tốt hơn các loại dây điện chuyên dùng trong Control, kể cả dân điện hàng bãi. Em đã có làm bài test & kết quả về chống nhiễu thì SFTP tốt hơn. Do đó khi bác Racing hỏi về chống nhiễu thì em tư vấn SFTP.

Còn vụ hóa cứng: bác CKD cứ nói vậy chứ thật ra khách hàng em xài RJ45 trong nhà máy 5-6 năm nay rồi, vẫn chưa phải thay. Nó vẫn mềm chứ ko có cứng như bác nói đâu. Nhà bác Racing Boy thì làm sao nóng & độc hại cỡ nhà máy được? Mà 5-6 năm thì con máy của bác ấy chắc cũng được thay bằng máy mới rồi.

Vụ bị gãy thì đúng là RJ45 di chuyển nhiều có thể dễ bị gãy hơn dây nhiều lõi. Nhưng cỡ nào? Bản thân dây RJ45 rất mềm, di chuyển trong 1 máng xích, độ cong thì thấp, bản thân nó có dây xương sống, bị gãy thì cũng hơi khó á. Dây RJ45 đồng em chưa thấy bị gãy bao giờ.

Cái chính tư vấn bác ấy dây RJ45 FTP vì chống nhiễu tốt nhất, giá rẻ, dễ kiếm. Các loại dây control của các thiết bị điện, kể cả hàng Nhật, theo em chống nhiễu ko bằng. Tuy nhiên tín hiệu trong CNC chỉ khoảng 100Khz đổ lại nên thật ra thì dùng dây RJ45 SFTP để chống nhiễu cũng ko cần thiết.

Cái chính là làm cho xong, cứ tư vấn cầu kỳ, em nó ko bao giờ xong cái máy đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mấy cha bàn thấy gớm thiệt , em làm máy cùi bắp , mua dây đôi bắt bóng đèn chơi luôn và may quá  chưa nhiễu hehehe từ hồi biết xài BOB thì yên tâm hơn , em làm máy lâu rồi nhưng mấy cái công nghệ em kém thiệt , nhưng những thứ nhiễu nhiễu ít gặp lắm , cứ chơi đi bác boy.... chổ bác mua được mấy sợi dây mấy cha này tư vứng chắc lâu lắm mới có.


Êh gà mờ , tao làm máy cắt kim loại có tưới nguội và để ngoài trời , mấy cái dây vỏ PVC chịu được vài năm tiếp xúc dầu mỡ nó cứng ngắt á , có chập dây rồi mày mới biết hậu quả.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, racing boy

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thiệt tình xin lỗi chủ thớt là đã quấy rối vì lâu quá chưa uống cà phê với cha CKD nên đấu khẩu chút cho vui.

Còn vụ bác Racing hỏi thì cũng nhằm mục đích là để các bác sớm sỡ hữu vũ khí cnc, thay vì bỏ nửa chừng, là "dây nào cũng được" chứ đừng cầu kỳ làm gì. Có nhiều thứ quan trọng hơn cái sợi dây. Kinh nghiệm của em là bác Nam cơ khí thì tuyệt hảo nhưng dây điện cũng dùng đồ thường, vẫn chạy tốt, em cũng dùng đồ bình thường.

----------


## racing boy

ko sao các bác cứ chém tung thớt lên cũng dc, e hóng các bác chém còn có ít kinh nguyệt chứ, hehe

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản thì em cũng chẵng muốn bới với cụ Gà làm gì... cụ ấy vốn bảo thủ, đã nói thì em xin nói tiếp.
- Bác Gà bảo dây SFTP chống nhiễu tốt tới mức nào? và bảo tốt hơn tất cả các dây... nhật là dây nào?.. Nếu so sánh với các dây chuyên dụng dùng trong control thì em không chắc à. Nếu bác chắc chắn là thế thì có thể cho em cái ví dụ cụ thể chút. Chứ nói khơi khơi vậy em suy nghĩ rồi lại tự kỹ. Không phải cứ dùng để truyền LAN 1000 thì gọi là chống nhiễu tốt, trong LAN thì ngoài việc hạn chế nhiễu nó còn có khã năng kiểm tra & sửa sai, có mất thời gian sửa sai... chậm chút cũng không ai phàn nàn. Với truyền thông công nghiệp thì điều này phải hạn chế tối đa. Mà trong chuẩn công nghiệp thì tới cáp quang còn bị nhiễu và mất ổn định nữa chứ đừng nói là cáp điện ạ.
- Còn nếu gọi là twised pair có giáp thì em nghĩ cáp Cat5 không có cửa so về chất lượng tổng thể đâu à. Nếu so với chất lượng truyền dẫn thì.. chắc cũng sam sam. Nếu so riêng về giá thì em đồng ý là rẻ.
- Em cũng chưa thấy ai dùng cáp SFTP dùng làm dây tín hiệu mà cho phép di chuyển liên tục cả. Ngay cả các thiết bị mà em đã tiếp xúc được và có dùng mạng trong điều kiện di chuyển thì cũng không dùng cáp Cat5. Nó vẫn dùng twisted pair nhưng vẫn là dây có nhiều lõi.
- Ngay cả trong ứng dụng tin học.. em cũng chưa thấy sợi dây (cáp) nào cho phép di chuyển hay run động mà dùng cáp đơn 1 lõi.
--- Dây HDD.. nếu là dây xịn thì 40 sợi (bên trong mỗi sợi là nhiều lõi đồng), cái này là với ATA33/66. Còn với ATA100/133 thì là 80 sợi, vẫn là 40 sợi dữ liệu nhưng song song và xen giữa 40 sợi dữ liệu là 40 sợi nối với Gnd. Cái này chắc gọi là dây parallel (cặp dây song song, có khã năng chống nhiễu gần gần với twisted pair).
--- Dây HDD chuẩn SATA thì đúng là twisted pair, gồm 1 cặp Tx, một cặp Rx, các dây còn lại là Gnd.
--- Dây USB là dây đơn gồm 4 sợi (+, Rx, Tx, -) nên thông thường nếu có bọc giáp tốt thì cũng không truyền hiệu quả hơn 10m được.
- Nếu đã là rủi ro thì phải xét trên toàn diện, không thể bảo máy tui ít di chuyển, có máng cáp & xích dẫn nên không gãy, không đứt. Em đã phải khắc phục cho nhiều máy bị đứt dây, dù là dây ruột có nhiều lõi đi chăng nữa... nhưng chất lượng không đạt thì vẫn phải đứt do mõi. Các ứng dụng mà bác Gà nêu đều mang tính chất cố định.

Cũng như đã nói ở trên.. em giới thiệu mua dây cadivi.. là cáp điện dân dụng. Có thể không rẻ hơn Cat5 nhưng chất lượng & bền thì em tin là hơn. Muốn twisted pair thì chịu khó xoắn lại chút. Mà twisted pair thì cũng chỉ từ BOB -> driver. Mà cái này cũng vô dụng nếu trên đường LPT từ máy tính đến BOB không được chống nhiễu tốt. Em còn có sợi LPT tất cả các in/out đều được truyền bằng twisted pair (1 dây tín hiệu xoắn với 1 dây Gnd) mà còn chưa đủ tự tin này.

Với điều kiện DIY một cách thiếu thốn thì em Bỏ phiếu cho dây cadivi vì:
- cáp có nhiều lõi.
- chất lượng vỏ và ruột đồng tương đối tốt, mềm, dẻo. Có thể nói chất lượng khá nhất với thương hiệu Việt
- dễ mua.
Nếu đã mua không được cadivi thì đừng nói tới chuyện mua cáp Cat5 xịn nhé.. gì chứ Cat5 thì có cả 1001 loại.. nhưng loại đủ dẽo, bền, dai.. thì không phải nói mua là có đâu.

_Còn việc chọn lựa dùng loại gì.. thì tùy vào người sử dụng, mục đích sự dụng, độ bền & tin cậy mong muốn. Quan trọng nhất là tìm được._ CKD không hề nói Cat5 hay bất kỳ dây điện nào không thể dùng trên máy CNC mà chỉ nói là không phù hợp. Tại sao thì.. như trên đã nói, còn bền và hiệu quả hay không thì dùng thử rồi thời gian sẽ trả lời.

----------


## CKD

Nói thêm về cap mạng.. do bác Gà khẳng định là tốt hơn mấy dây tín hiệu điều khiển của nhật.. cái này thì mới ngộ được nên tìm thông tin kiểm chứng.
Thông tin về cáp Cat 5, 5e, 6, 6e
Thấy luồng này hay nên lôi về http://www.howtogeek.com/70494/what-...-should-i-use/

Thích nhất là đoạn cuối... cũng là đoạn mà em bảo vệ từ đầu tới giờ.. tại sao cap Cat5 không phù hợp.
- Với Cat thì cũng có loại 1 lõi và nhiều lõi.. nhưng em chưa thấy ở VN có loại nhiều lõi.. mà em nghĩ bác Gà cũng chưa dùng đến loại nhiều lõi.. có chăng là loại tốt, có lõi + để phân 4 cặp, có giáp.

- Cáp có nhiểu lõi thì cho độ mềm dẻo & linh hoạt hơn, có thể dùng cho mọi mục đích.
- Cáp một lõi thì cho độ bền tốt hơn, kém mềm dẽo & linh hoạt nên chỉ dùng cố định, kéo căng ngoài trời, âm tường.

Ngoài ra thì trước giờ dùng với mấy con Yaskawa Sigma II, gần đây thì HBS, Ez-servo em đều dùng dây mua ngoài Vĩnh Viễn đễ truyền, khoảng hơn 10m vô tư. Dùng trong môi trường nhiễu plasma mạnh. Dùng cả nguồn China cho tới USA đều ổn. Mà là twisted pair nhe, dây đơn thì không biết à. Theo hướng dẫn thì có thể kéo dài tới 20m.
Cáp Cat thì quả thật là chưa hề dùng, chỉ dùng kết nối LAN từ CPU Mach3 vào hệ thống mạng..

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thôi không tranh luận làm gì. Cứ để bác Racing làm máy đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

trường hợp dùng CAT nối dây tín hiệu trong tủ điện em thấy ko vấn đề
trường hợp nối tín hiệu encoder thì sẽ có vấn đề, encoder thường dùng Rs485 , trở kháng dây rs485 là 120ohm còn CAT là 100ohm

----------


## Gamo

À ko, bác ấy hỏi vụ dùng dây điện & tín hiệu cho step, công tắc hành trình  thôi bác. Em cũng quên chứ thật ra thì mấy cái này cũng ko cần chống nhiễu làm gì, tùy thuộc vào loại công tắc hành trình & tín hiệu đầu vào.

Còn servo dùng RS485 chắc bác Racing ko có dùng đâu vì nó thuộc hàng cao cấp rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Nếu chỉ lòng vòng tủ điện thì không có gì phải xoắn.. vì đoạn dây hơi ngắn và cũng chẵng có nhúc nhích gì.. so với cái cộng dây nối LPT thì dây LPT mua ngoài chợ dễ nhiễu hơn nhiều.

----------


## racing boy

Thế các bác cho e hỏi thêm câu nữa, có bác nào nhìn thấy ở đâu có cái vít me nào bước 20 hành trình 1m6 thì bảo e cái hàng 2nd nha, e cần mỗi 3 kon vít me này nữa là máy chạy mà ko thấy, huhu

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu bác ở SG thì bãi Q8 & Vĩnh Viễn có, ko chính xác 1m6 đâu.

----------


## racing boy

tủ điện theo phong cách ít tiền

----------

Đức đua đòi, kametoco, mig21

----------


## mig21

tủ điện bác gọn ghê, e đang điên đầu vì phần điện

----------


## racing boy

> tủ điện bác gọn ghê, e đang điên đầu vì phần điện


đã xong đâu mà gọn bác, e thì đang điên đầu ko có vít me, hehe

----------


## taih2

> đã xong đâu mà gọn bác, e thì đang điên đầu ko có vít me, hehe


Haizzz ! Đi đâu cũng thấy thiếu vitme, em cũng đang tìm 2 cây cả tháng nay chưa có

----------


## solero

> tủ điện theo phong cách ít tiền


Nhìn như như cái tổ cú giăng đầy mạng nhện ý nhẩy? chả bờ rồ tí nào. Qua chỗ gốc bàng mua lấy cái máng dây xem nào?

----------


## racing boy

> Nhìn như như cái tổ cú giăng đầy mạng nhện ý nhẩy? chả bờ rồ tí nào. Qua chỗ gốc bàng mua lấy cái máng dây xem nào?


thế chắc cũng phải đầu tư thêm hẳn mấy chục nghìn cho nó pro bác solero nhẩy

----------


## racing boy

nguồn cho những đại gia thời gian, hjhe

----------

Đức đua đòi, biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## racing boy

tìm mãi ko có vít me nên e quyết định chơi thanh răng, nhưng e định dùng motor kéo thẳng vào thanh ray ko qua hộp số liệu có ổn ko các bác, e ko bít cái bánh răng bé để lai thanh răng đường kính bao nhiêu nhỉ, liệu 1 vòng mà đi dc mười mấy hơn 100mm ko, bác nào có đo hộ e vs, ko có bác nào làm chạy thẳng nên e cũng run run

----------


## cnclaivung

em cung quan tâm vụ này

----------


## biết tuốt

> tìm mãi ko có vít me nên e quyết định chơi thanh răng, nhưng e định dùng motor kéo thẳng vào thanh ray ko qua hộp số liệu có ổn ko các bác, e ko bít cái bánh răng bé để lai thanh răng đường kính bao nhiêu nhỉ, liệu 1 vòng mà đi dc mười mấy hơn 100mm ko, bác nào có đo hộ e vs, ko có bác nào làm chạy thẳng nên e cũng run run


mua lấy cái hộp số thì hơn bác, đã mua thanh răng rồi lần sau lại mất công mua hộp số

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

nhưng lắp cái hộp số trông nó cồng kềnh mà xấu quá, step thì càng chậm càng khỏe , lắp hộp số lại phải chạy tốc độ lớn hơn nên e nghĩ nó cũng ko cải thiện dc mấy ý mà lại cồng kềnh, có bác nào làm rồi tư vấn e vs

----------


## Ga con

> nguồn cho những đại gia thời gian, hjhe


Bác có làm au đí ồ không mà lõi xuyến xịn thế.
Thanks.

----------


## linhdt1121

Chơi vs bác kem thì  chắc là có rồi

----------


## racing boy

bác đoán như thần,  e là dân audio amater mà hehe , cục cưng của e đây class A  nóng như lò thiêu

----------

Đức đua đòi, Ga con, Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi cái gì cũng có cái giá của nó để đảm bảo hay tuyệt thì phải hy sinh công suất hiệu suất chớ - nóng đúng rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

hóa ra trên này cũng lém bác nghiện ngập áu đí ồ đấy nhỉ, hehe bác thuhanoi cũng nghiện ngập nặng thì phải, ko ai đi tìm hiểu những cái này làm gì chứ

----------


## Ga con

Class A topo gì thế bác.
Em cũng mê món này mà giờ đồ toàn để nhà hát KOK  :Cool: .
Quấn BA thì em oải quá, toàn tìm cái có sẵn sơ cấp rồi quấn lại thôi ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

rồi đề xuất bác Ếch cho mấy cha audio 1 topic chém gió luôn , biết đâu mấy ổng thành công mình được nghe nhạc hay giá rẻ .... em cũng khoái âm thanh lắm nhưng chỉ thích nghe chứ không thích DIY.

----------

Gamo

----------


## mig21

class A nóng lắm e ứ chơi, chỉ chơi với tube thôi  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## racing boy

E thì hay sợ ma nên ko dám chơi tube, nhìn nó lập lòe bác ah, hehe

----------


## solero

Đang định dựng em 12AX7 + EL84 PP đây. Hay là làm thành 1 project share cho anh em nhỉ?

----------

hungdn

----------


## Ga con

> class A nóng lắm e ứ chơi, chỉ chơi với tube thôi


Tube nó cũng đâu có kém đâu bác.
Cái của bác Racing boy em đoán F5. Đầu tiên em lại nghĩ bác dân chơi xe chứ nhỉ, như cái thương hiệu đồ phụ tùng nâng cấp xe của TQ ấy  :Wink: .

Bác ở TN, nếu em hàng xóm bác thì chắc em cũng thơm lây vụ này

http://sohoa.vnexpress.net/photo/thi...n-2985752.html

Thanks.

----------


## racing boy

bác solero cũng có ampli Goldmund và cặp loa avalon hàng tỉ đồng đấy, share lên cho anh em chiêm nghưỡng, hehe

----------


## racing boy

dự án vít me thất bại hoàn toàn do ko có bác nào giúp đỡ, chương trình 2 là cái này, từ mai có việc chiến đấu tiếp

----------


## mig21

> Đang định dựng em 12AX7 + EL84 PP đây. Hay là làm thành 1 project share cho anh em nhỉ?


hay đó bác ae lại có thêm 1 thú chơi

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## mig21

> Tube nó cũng đâu có kém đâu bác.
> Cái của bác Racing boy em đoán F5. Đầu tiên em lại nghĩ bác dân chơi xe chứ nhỉ, như cái thương hiệu đồ phụ tùng nâng cấp xe của TQ ấy .
> 
> Bác ở TN, nếu em hàng xóm bác thì chắc em cũng thơm lây vụ này
> 
> http://sohoa.vnexpress.net/photo/thi...n-2985752.html
> 
> Thanks.


e nói vui vậy thôi mà bác, tube nóng bỏ bô, e chỉ nghe vào mua mưa thôi còn nắng nóng như mấy bữa nay thì potay, e ở hội an bác ơi

----------


## nhatson

> Đang định dựng em 12AX7 + EL84 PP đây. Hay là làm thành 1 project share cho anh em nhỉ?


căng vụ biến áp cụ ợ, 60% amp đèn

b.r

----------


## mig21

> dự án vít me thất bại hoàn toàn do ko có bác nào giúp đỡ, chương trình 2 là cái này, từ mai có việc chiến đấu tiếp


hehe vậy là mình về sau bác rùi, còn mấy cái đồ linh tinh nữa mà chưa làm dc, còn điện đóm nữa. ôi xi ơi là xi khi nào e mới chạy cho a vui đây  :Frown: (

----------


## linhdt1121

> dự án vít me thất bại hoàn toàn do ko có bác nào giúp đỡ, chương trình 2 là cái này, từ mai có việc chiến đấu tiếp


Sao nhiều thăng răng thế bác,thừa để lại cho em đi





> Đang định dựng em 12AX7 + EL84 PP đây. Hay là làm thành 1 project share cho anh em nhỉ?


EL 84 em nhớ ko nhầm thì cũng có 1 project khá hoành tráng bên vnav,a lập dự án đi cho ae đu theo vs, mà em nghe nói Văn Môn nhiều bóng này lắm ah

----------


## nhatson

nổi khỗ là biến áp xuất âm + loa, phải có loa tốt mà loa tốt thì... amp nào cũng hay  :Smile:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## racing boy

> hehe vậy là mình về sau bác rùi, còn mấy cái đồ linh tinh nữa mà chưa làm dc, còn điện đóm nữa. ôi xi ơi là xi khi nào e mới chạy cho a vui đây (


e cũng còn vướng nhiều cái lém. ngày có 3tiếng làm máy thôi, nếu ko hứng là lại để đấy ý, làm chậm nhưng kỹ sau này đỡ mất công sửa bác ah

----------


## racing boy

> nổi khỗ là biến áp xuất âm + loa, phải có loa tốt mà loa tốt thì... amp nào cũng hay


em đang mún chế con ampli đèn ngon để trị con loa pionner pax 30c độ nhạy 103db mới máu chứ, hehe
hình dạng nó như này này các bác , ko pít loa này có ra gì ko nhỉ

----------

nhatson

----------


## racing boy

[QUOTE=linhdt1121;40653]Sao nhiều thăng răng thế bác,thừa để lại cho em đi

thừa đâu bác , máy e vuông mỗi trục 3 thanh mà, hehe

----------


## nhatson

> em đang mún chế con ampli đèn ngon để trị con loa pionner pax 30c độ nhạy 103db mới máu chứ, hehe
> hình dạng nó như này này các bác , ko pít loa này có ra gì ko nhỉ


có loa thì chiến ampli thôi ah, coi như là hay được 70% roài, còn 30% biến áp xuất âm nữa là ngon

----------


## racing boy

> có loa thì chiến ampli thôi ah


e chỉ thiên về bán dẫn còn đèn thì mù tịt , đang chờ xem có sư phụ nào chỉ dạy ko, hix trong tay thì đang có mấy con WF LV3N vs WF EF80 ko pít có dựng dc con amp ko các bác nhỉ , hay phải chọn đèn gì nữa

----------


## racing boy

thấy các bác thi nhau hỏi e cũng hỏi, mua  2 cái cục to tướng này mà lại mua thanh răng rồi ko dùng vít me nữa nên lắp nó vào chỗ nào để dẫn động thanh răng dc bjo huhu

----------


## thuhanoi

Chân đèn đâu bác  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## racing boy

> Chân đèn đâu bác


chân đèn mục hết rồi, e thấy nó ở bộ thông tin gì đó nên cứ nhặt tạm về, có gì câu dây cho nó chuyên nghiệp ý, hehe

----------


## racing boy

hum nay chọc ngoáy tí cũng xong đống răng trục x, căn chỉnh có mỗi cái thước cặp, hixhix

----------


## racing boy

tối tranh thủ đi ăn xin dc đống này, hehe

----------


## racing boy

bác nào chơi sang như e ko, hehe, 4 cái đầu spindle , để làm ổ bi đỡ chặn cho bánh răng lai thanh răng đảm bảo ko rơ dọc trục, sử dụng toàn 7005c hihe

----------


## racing boy

để khoan 1 cái lỗ cũng ko hề đơn giản , có bác nào chơi như này chưa, hj

----------


## huyquynhbk

vòng bi 7005C bác mua ở đâu thế? e cũng đang cần mấy e loại này. dự án của e tiến triển chậm quá.hixx!

----------


## racing boy

e nhặt dc ở mấy quán phế liệu. hum hỏi mua mới mà mấy trăm k ko dám mua, hj

----------


## Nam CNC

ra Tạ Uyên , ngã tư Tân Thành và Tạ uyên , phía bên tân thành có 1 tiệm bán bạc đạn 2nd khá ok , đó là điễm em hay mua bạc đạn 2nd . Giá 7005C 2nd NSK hay NTN em ước lượng dưới 150K 1 cái

----------

cnclaivung, huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

Hnao bác Nam CNC đi mấy tiệm đó tiện thể mua giúp e đc k?e cần 4 bạc đạn 7210 vs 2 bạc đạn 7003 or 7004 ah. cảm ơn bác Nam!

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi em không mua giúp đâu bác , có chỗ có nơi , biết giá , bác nhờ anh em nào khác thương mại chạy ra mua và tính phí nhé , chứ em ít thời gian đi , phí em lấy quá cái tiền bác mua.


7210 C ngày trước có hỏi , giá 500K cho 1 em sáng ngời 

7003 hay 7004 C giá tầm 100K 1 em , bác nhờ bác Romeo mua và tính phí là ok , hay bác Hung1076 nhé.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Bạc đạn thì em ít kinh nghiệm, mua về nó run cầm cập như rụng răng thì khổ đời zai hehe. Em chỉ còn 2 cái NTN 7005C, 2 cái 6004Z (1 cái NSK) lúc trước mua bên bác Hùng Ao Đôi. Bạc 7xxx thì 150k, bạc 6xxx thì 100k. 
Bạc to to thì 6xxx có nhiều, 7xxx ít thấy bác huyquynhbk ợ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mới mua mấy cặp này về lắp visme, mua ở chổ rã máy CNC, như cặp này là em tự tay tháo ra luôn, em mua 1 cặp 200k có mắc ko ???

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cái bạc này đâu có mắc , nhưng nó là size lớn hơn 1 size cơ bản 7002 , dòng B chịu tải nhé , không đưa lên tốc độ cao được đâu hen , nhưng cỡ 20000rpm chắc không sao hehehe.

----------


## thuhanoi

> mới mua mấy cặp này về lắp visme, mua ở chổ rã máy CNC, như cặp này là em tự tay tháo ra luôn, em mua 1 cặp 200k có mắc ko ???


Mấy bác tháo giỏi ghê, lính nhà mềnh khi bảo trì y như là tháo xong là còn 2 cái vòng tròn  :Big Grin:  , mà hình như có nhiều loại tốc độ thì phải, tốc độ càng cao giá càng đắt

----------


## iamnot.romeo

để xem gắn vào cái gì mà quyết định giới hạn tốc độ và độ chính xác của vòng bi nữa anh, cứ liệu cơm gắp mắm thôi.

----------


## huyquynhbk

ok cụ NamCNC , thế cụ iamnot.romeo có kiếm đc bạc đạn 7210B k? e cần loại B thui, vì tốc độ e dùng chỉ cỡ 2000vong/ph là cùng,  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Cụ hung1706 @ 7005C vs 6004Z thì e lại k cần rùi. thanks bác nhé! nếu mấy hôm nữa cụ đi bãi mà gặp mấy e 7210 or 7211 thì ới e nhé! thanks

----------


## racing boy

Mua vòng bi đỡ chặn ở bãi e có chiêu là tháo cho nó tả tơi bi ra bi ca trong ca ngoài lả tả, đảm bảo chưa cái nào mua quá 10k, bảo lấy bi về bắn chim rùi về nhà chịu khó lắp lại, hehe

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi , bác ở Thái Nguyên có thấy tụi nó chở mấy cái ĐC xẹc dô của em lấy đó không  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Bác Huyquynhbk cho em xin cái hình minh hoạ vào inbox nhé, mai rảnh em ghé bãi chơi biết đâu vấp vài cục cho bác hehe. 
Các cụ cho em hỏi lúc trước em có thấy cái bạc đạn có mã B25x62 NSK gì thì phải. Thấy lạ lạ mà chả biết em nó dùng để làm gì

----------


## Nam CNC

B25x62 dòng B , đường kính trong 25 ngoài 62 , tiêu chuẩn 25x47 , nhưng 25x62 dòng chịu tải nặng , cái này nằm trong mấy cái ụ đỡ visme trong máy công nghiệp thì phải.

----------


## racing boy

hum nay  thấy mấy ông thợ bậc 7 than phiền là công ty mua đồ đểu cứ 1 tháng là hỏng ra xem tình hình thì mấy ông lắp vòng bi thế này đây các bác ah cho thêm căn vào giữa vòng bi đỡ chặn để ca ngoài chạy tự do, hix

----------


## racing boy

tranh thủ chế đc xong em trục x, song mã cơ bắp, hehe

----------

huyquynhbk, solero, thucongmynghe79

----------


## racing boy

hum nay kiếm dc 2 con buli làm hộp số nhưng lỗ to quá nên phải chơi trò cổ xưa này các bác ah

----------


## biết tuốt

vãi nàng ,không thấy đút cái ông gì vào làm chuẩn tâm ?? nếu đắt kín khoan lại chắc lệch tâm tí

----------


## racing boy

e đi tiện lại mà bác, chuẩn đét nun ý chứ, hj ko kiếm dc cái ống nào đút vào mới phải làm vậy ý, hix

----------


## anhcos

Tiện cái ống lót rồi đóng vô, chứ kẹp lên răng kia không chuẩn lắm. Lại phải phá 2 cái vành, sau gắn vào cũng phờ râu.

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

hộp số của con nhà nghèo

----------


## huyquynhbk

nhìn cái dây đai của cụ racing boy trông mảnh mai quá, không tương xứng với puly gì cả.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  cụ kiếm cái nào dầy gấp đối cái này thì nuột hơn đó. mà loại này cụ mua ở đâu vâyk? e đang tìm loại STD or HTD mà chẳng tìm đc

----------


## Nam CNC

em thấy sơi dây này ngon gấp nhiều lần mấy sợi đen đen TQ hay dùng trong bộ dây đai bánh đai à , nó mãnh nhưng lõi có sợi thép đó

----------


## solero

> hộp số của con nhà nghèo


Qua xin lỗi anh Đại đi nhé. Cả 2 bánh đai này đều từ nhà anh ấy ra hết đấy.

----------


## Ga con

> e đi tiện lại mà bác, chuẩn đét nun ý chứ, hj ko kiếm dc cái ống nào đút vào mới phải làm vậy ý, hix


Sao bác không tiện cái sơmi rồi đóng bụp vào phát là xong. Cần thì chấm thêm vài mối cho chắc, nhưng theo em thì không cần vì ốc siết vào trục nó xuyên qua cả bánh và sơ mi rồi.

Đã tiện móc lỗ còn mài mặt nữa, không vạt 1 phát cho đệp  :Cool: 

THanks

----------


## racing boy

Dây đai này bản 20 nhưng e ko tìm dc cái thứ 2 nên lấy dao tem xẻ đôi ra ấy chứ, nó có bố thép nên dai lém , có sợi bản 3li mà kéo thế nào cũng ko đứt ý. E hỏi mua ở lốc to nó cắt cho dây y như vậy nhưng nó đòi 300k 1 sợi nên thui, hixhix

----------


## racing boy

E cũng định làm cái cốt đóng vào nhưng nguyên bản nó hạ cấp 2bên để đóng bi vào nên nếu đóng cốt cũng ko chắc chắn nên e ms hàn đắp như vậy

----------


## racing boy

test máy nha các bác, trục x 45000m/phút bắt đầu có hiện tượng mất bước, trục y lên dc 25000m trục z cũng tầm 25000m thông số trên chưa có tải, hjhj video quay bằng điện thoại đểu các bác thông cảm, hehe 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iJV...ature=youtu.be

----------


## emptyhb

> test máy nha các bác, trục x 45000m/phút bắt đầu có hiện tượng mất bước, trục y lên dc 25000m trục z cũng tầm 25000m thông số trên chưa có tải, hjhj video quay bằng điện thoại đểu các bác thông cảm, hehe 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iJV...ature=youtu.be


Tốc độ máy bác thật là bá đạo  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## racing boy

> Tốc độ máy bác thật là bá đạo


chưa hết công lực đâu bác ah, e đang dùng nguồn 24v nếu cho lên 45v e rằng 60m/f cũng chưa hề hấn đâu, hjhj

----------


## writewin

vẩn còn để chử make in jav ah, vẩn ko khoái cho lắm ^^, ko biết anh có nhầm 6m/p với 60m/p ko, nếu thực sự 60m/p thì tốc độ đúng là khủng thật,
ước mơ em chỉ làm dc con máy gia công tầm 10m/p thôi ^^

----------

racing boy

----------


## Khoa C3

Chắc ghi thiếu chữ m thôi chứ?

----------


## racing boy

60m /phút mà bác, hj, theo tính toán thì nó hơn nhiều nhưng máy tính nó ko phát xung nhanh hơn dc hơn nữa, nó chạy 42m/p mà e cho bạn em đẩy lại mà ko đẩy dc ý

----------


## thuhanoi

Không biết hệ bánh rang của bác có tỷ lệ bao nhiêu, nhìn hình suy đoán 1 vòng động cơ hệ di chuyển cỡ 10mm với thanh răng modul 1,5mm suy ra để chạy 40000mm/p động cơ pahir chạy 4000 vòng /phút rồi - quá ngưỡng mộ

----------


## emptyhb

Trục X bác ấy truyền động trực tiếp không qua hộp số. Thanh răng chéo 23 răng 1.25M thì phải. Nếu đúng vậy thì 1 vòng quay được 95.8167mm.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Trục X bác ấy truyền động trực tiếp không qua hộp số. Thanh răng chéo 23 răng 1.25M thì phải. Nếu đúng vậy thì 1 vòng quay được 95.8167mm.


Nhìn kỹ lại đúng là chạy trực tiếp chứ không phải qua hệ bánh đai, như vậy thì động cơ chỉ chạy có cỡ 400 vòng / phút thôi ---> chạy tốt

----------

lkcnclevy

----------


## racing boy

> Không biết hệ bánh rang của bác có tỷ lệ bao nhiêu, nhìn hình suy đoán 1 vòng động cơ hệ di chuyển cỡ 10mm với thanh răng modul 1,5mm suy ra để chạy 40000mm/p động cơ pahir chạy 4000 vòng /phút rồi - quá ngưỡng mộ


làm gì mà 4000 vòng khiếp thế bác, 1 vòng đi dc 80mm chỉ hơn 400 vòng thui, hj

----------


## racing boy

độn mông cho bác nhatson , hehe

----------


## writewin

vỏ nhôm có trét keo tản nhiệt ko vậy, nếu ko có thì cẩn thận coi chừng phản tắc dụng nhé ^^, với hỏi anh Linh coi có anot cái vỏ nhôm ko, nếu có thì chịu khó ngồi mài hoặc khử anot hoá nhé ^^

PS: vận tốc 60m/p khủng khiếp thật, em chỉ mới làm dc máy gia công đến gần 10m/p thôi bùn quá bùn quá

----------


## thuhanoi

60m/p dao chắc dể đi lắm nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> vỏ nhôm có trét keo tản nhiệt ko vậy, nếu ko có thì cẩn thận coi chừng phản tắc dụng nhé ^^, với hỏi anh Linh coi có anot cái vỏ nhôm ko, nếu có thì chịu khó ngồi mài hoặc khử anot hoá nhé ^^
> 
> PS: vận tốc 60m/p khủng khiếp thật, em chỉ mới làm dc máy gia công đến gần 10m/p thôi bùn quá bùn quá


có phết nửa lọ keo tản nhiệt mà bác, nó là tản nhiệt của cpu máy tính nên e nghĩ ko phải mài nữa,hj máy chạy dc 60m nhưng mình gia công chỉ tầm 12m dao đã ko chịu dc rồi ý nên chạy vs spinde thường cũg như ko, hj phải kiếm dc spindle 100000rpm chắc mới chơi dc tốc độ này, hehe

----------


## writewin

12m/p thì dao vẩn chịu vô tư anh, máy em chạy thẳng thì tầm 15m/p còn có trục Z tham gia vào thì tầm 4-8m/p ^^

----------


## racing boy

e tưởng dao 3d đầu dao 0,3  spindle 24000 chỉ chạy dc 8m thui chứ  , chạy nhanh quá dao sợ ko ăn dc ý

----------


## thuhanoi

Spin quay 24000V/p --> 1 vòng dao hết 0,0025s - muốn cắt đẹp với dao 0,3 thì tối đa khoảng thời gian đó dao chỉ được di chuyển 0,2mm tương ứng tốc độ 4800mm/p có thể chấp nhận được là 7200mm/p. Thực tế dao khắc gỗ loại xoàn xoàn trên thị trường đầu dao thường là 0,5, lúc đó tốc độ tương ứng *tối đa*  không vượt quá 12000mm/p

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## racing boy

phay phẳng cái mặt bàn mà chưa có biến tần, hixhix

----------


## tungcnc

> phay phẳng cái mặt bàn mà chưa có biến tần, hixhix


Biến tần Sunfar bên e có sẵn bác nhé. Bác cần loại bao nhiêu Kw???

----------


## racing boy

E cần con 3,7kw , bác inbox cho e tham khảo giá vs, thank bác

----------


## tungcnc

> E cần con 3,7kw , bác inbox cho e tham khảo giá vs, thank bác


Bác tham khảo giá xem, thấy n đắt hay rẻ cũng rep lại e 1 tin nhé. Thanks Bác

----------


## linhdt1121

thấy Bác Quảng có bán con v1000 đó,chắc là phù hợp.
con đó hình như 3,7kw tải nhẹ thì phải. Bác chủ liên lạc thử xem

----------


## racing boy

> thấy Bác Quảng có bán con v1000 đó,chắc là phù hợp.
> con đó hình như 3,7kw tải nhẹ thì phải. Bác chủ liên lạc thử xem


con đó e ngắm rùi nhưng là 2.2kw thui, mà e chạy 2kon 2,2kw nên chắc ko cự dc, mà nó chạy 3phase 220v nên e đang phân vân mình chạy 1pha 220v 2,2kw liệu có cháy diot ko , ko thì làm 2 em này cũng ngon bổ rẻ

----------

tungcnc

----------


## nhatson

> vỏ nhôm có trét keo tản nhiệt ko vậy, nếu ko có thì cẩn thận coi chừng phản tắc dụng nhé ^^, với hỏi anh Linh coi có anot cái vỏ nhôm ko, nếu có thì chịu khó ngồi mài hoặc khử anot hoá nhé ^^
> 
> PS: vận tốc 60m/p khủng khiếp thật, em chỉ mới làm dc máy gia công đến gần 10m/p thôi bùn quá bùn quá


em sure là anod ko ah hưởng nhiều đến việc truyền nhiệt và người ta ko khử anod để tăng hiệu suất truyền

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

bác nào giúp e xử lí lỗi này với, tất cả các file đều bị là làm sao vậy

----------


## emptyhb

Bác đổi tên thư mục có chứa tiếng việt thành không dấu đi là ok

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

ok rùi bác ah, có thế mà e tìm mãi ko ra, hehe thank bác nhìu nha, xong máy rùi bjo phải đi học vẽ mà khởi đầu đã gặp cục xương này rùi, hj

----------


## racing boy

các bác tư vấn cho e xem mỡ này bôi vòng bi spindle dc ko, thấy ở công ty hay dùng mà ko dám thử , giá cũng mặn phết 
cat high speed ball bearing grease 2s-3230
https://www.finning.ca/Products/Part...reaseFlyer.pdf

----------


## racing boy

các bác ơi máy e nó khóc chào đời rùi này, hehe

----------


## Gamo

Oi, chúc mừng chú!

----------

racing boy

----------


## mig21

chúc mừng bác, bác làm nhanh thế e theo ko kịp rùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

gì mà nhanh hả bác ,làm bao lâu ý, hj nhưng nó gào to quá chắc lại phải dựng cách âm rùi,hix  máy bác làm đến đâu rùi, e theo dõi bác mãi mà ko thấy cập nhật gì cả ý

----------


## taih2

Tốc độ khủng vậy bác  :Wink:  made in japan

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> Tốc độ khủng vậy bác  made in japan


khủng đâu bác 12m/f thui,  made in jav đấy, hj

----------


## mig21

> gì mà nhanh hả bác ,làm bao lâu ý, hj nhưng nó gào to quá chắc lại phải dựng cách âm rùi,hix  máy bác làm đến đâu rùi, e theo dõi bác mãi mà ko thấy cập nhật gì cả ý


khủng hoảng tài chính e nó đang đắp bụi bác ơi
mà sao bác ko way cái clip vào ban ngày cho dễ xem, bác toàn chụp hình với clip tối thế ae xem đơ mắt với e jav  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác MIG còn thiếu gì ấy mà lâu dậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> khủng hoảng tài chính e nó đang đắp bụi bác ơi
> mà sao bác ko way cái clip vào ban ngày cho dễ xem, bác toàn chụp hình với clip tối thế ae xem đơ mắt với e jav


e quay ban ngày ngưng điện thoại đểu ý, hj  hum nay cho cái mặt bàn lên nó đc như này này bác, hj

----------


## racing boy

máy khâu này các bác

----------

cnclaivung, huyquynhbk, kametoco, thuhanoi, tungcnc, vandiep1995

----------


## vandiep1995

Nhìn phê thật! Bác cho em xin thông số motor, drive, vitme, thanh răng bánh răng ba trục với ạ!

----------


## tungcnc

Chúc Mừng ae Thái nguyên nhé.  :Cool:

----------


## racing boy

> Nhìn phê thật! Bác cho em xin thông số motor, drive, vitme, thanh răng bánh răng ba trục với ạ!


e up hết ở mấy trang trước rùi đấy bác

----------


## racing boy

hum nay thử khổ to mà lâu quá, 4h'20phút ms dc từng này, dự là phải chục tiếng ms xong. hixhix các bác chạy khổ 550x1300x15 hết bao lâu vậy ?

----------


## cnclaivung

thế bác muốn tấm bát mã này bao nhiêu h, 5h à, em chưa thấy con máy nào chạy kể cả secvo chạy khổ to như bác 5h hay 8h cả,  tầm 10h trở lên, còn 5h hay 8h cũng được nhưng chạy ra ko ai lấy sản phẩm đó đâu...hehe
cộng thêm Z15 bác ăn một part thế thì ...hic
tấm này thợ đục tay mất 3 ngày chưa xong, vậy là máy bác quá đỉnh rồi

----------


## nhatson

> thế bác muốn tấm bát mã này bao nhiêu h, 5h à, em chưa thấy con máy nào chạy kể cả secvo chạy khổ to như bác 5h hay 8h cả,  tầm 10h trở lên, còn 5h hay 8h cũng được nhưng chạy ra ko ai lấy sản phẩm đó đâu...hehe
> cộng thêm Z15 bác ăn một part thế thì ...hic
> tấm này thợ đục tay mất 3 ngày chưa xong, vậy là máy bác quá đỉnh rồi


servo 2 đầu, chạy đồng thời từ trong ra , bự hơn thì 4 đầu chạy phân bổ em nghĩ là dưới 10h được, có điều kinh phí ko hợp lí thôi
em mượn clip này để diễn đạt việc chạy nhiều đầu cùng lúc

----------


## racing boy

hum nay e vứt máy chạy để đi làm tối về hàng xóm kêu um cả hix , máy e chạy tấm đó hơn 10h tí , bước dịch 0,2 , cho chạy nhanh hơn vẫn dc nhưng sợ bị lỗi

----------


## cnclaivung

> servo 2 đầu, chạy đồng thời từ trong ra , bự hơn thì 4 đầu chạy phân bổ em nghĩ là dưới 10h được, có điều kinh phí ko hợp lí thôi
> em mượn clip này để diễn đạt việc chạy nhiều đầu cùng lúc


thế này thì ko nói rồi, bác chém thế này đở sao nỗi, thấy bác em dông lẹ

----------


## cnclaivung

> hum nay e vứt máy chạy để đi làm tối về hàng xóm kêu um cả hix , máy e chạy tấm đó hơn 10h tí , bước dịch 0,2 , cho chạy nhanh hơn vẫn dc nhưng sợ bị lỗi


mấy tấm này em hay mài mũi sao khoản 1,2mm, phan 0.3 chạy vẫn đẹp, tốc độ 12000/p, mai em chạy 1 tấm 500x1200x18 xem thử máy gỗ em chạy ntn

----------


## racing boy

mà e hỏi các bác tí, máy e thỉnh thoảng đang chạy ấn dừng thì trục z nhấc lên hẳn 50 đến 60 mm mà ko phải 10mm có lần chạm hành trình nên e rất bực ko biết lỗi ở đâu mà máy tính hiển thị vẫn chuần mà ko phải sai bước ấn chạy tiếp thì nó vẫn xuống mặt gỗ chuẩn nun, thế là sao nhỉ, có bác nào gặp hiện tương này chưa

----------


## CKD

Đó là chế độ safe Z đó bác..

----------


## racing boy

> Đó là chế độ safe Z đó bác..


vậy hả bác e chưa bít chế độ này, thế tắt nó đi ở chỗ nào vậy, e dùng nc studio

----------


## biết tuốt

> vậy hả bác e chưa bít chế độ này, thế tắt nó đi ở chỗ nào vậy, e dùng nc studio


đây là lỗi nhấc z thầnh thánh của nc thì phải  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hồi trước có bàn rồi thì phải

----------


## solero

> đây là lỗi nhấc z thầnh thánh của nc thì phải  hồi trước có bàn rồi thì phải


Cái này là safe Z thôi. Lỗi nhấc Z là của JDpaint chứ không phải NC.

----------


## racing boy

> Cái này là safe Z thôi. Lỗi nhấc Z là của JDpaint chứ không phải NC.


nhưng chủ yếu làm thế nào cho nó hết ý chứ, nó phi có lúc lên 7cm ker

----------


## racing boy

tác phẩm đầu tay sơn đen quá ko thấy vân viếc đâu hết, hix phải đi đào tạo sơn thui

----------


## Nam CNC

đọc lại cái đoạn G code có cái quái nào Z50 hay Z60 hay không ? nếu có thì khi lập trình chạy dao set lại cái safe Z hay cái home Z cho đúng nhé.

----------


## racing boy

> đọc lại cái đoạn G code có cái quái nào Z50 hay Z60 hay không ? nếu có thì khi lập trình chạy dao set lại cái safe Z hay cái home Z cho đúng nhé.


ok bác, để e xem lại, bác cho e hỏi nun là cấu hình để chạy nc studio có cần mạnh lắm ko, e chạy cây g41 chipE5200 ram 2gb mà nếu load file khoảng 180mb rồi mà thoát ra là vào bị lỗi ngay lại phải xóa đi cài đặt lại hết nun nên trước khi thoát phải xóa cái g code đấy đi thì ms vào dc ý, và nếu mất điện mún chạy tiếp từ lệnh 8triệu trở lên thì nó đứng im cho khoảng 1 phút ms chạy đến lẹnh đấy làm e tưởng bị đơ máy ý. máy các bác có bị thế ko

----------


## cnclaivung

> tác phẩm đầu tay sơn đen quá ko thấy vân viếc đâu hết, hix phải đi đào tạo sơn thui


tác phẩm gỗ bác hạn chế màu đi, uổn lắm, càng để hẳn gỗ càng giá trị, đó là nguyên tắc của mỹ nghệ bác ạ, nếu gỗ bị nức nẽ chịu khó trám trét rồi bùa tí bột màu cho tiệp vân gỗ là ok dồi

----------


## racing boy

> tác phẩm gỗ bác hạn chế màu đi, uổn lắm, càng để hẳn gỗ càng giá trị, đó là nguyên tắc của mỹ nghệ bác ạ, nếu gỗ bị nức nẽ chịu khó trám trét rồi bùa tí bột màu cho tiệp vân gỗ là ok dồi


thì e đã sơn bao giờ đâu, thấy màu hơi đen định cho nó giống gỗ xịn thì nó đen thui hết cả, hix

----------


## huyquynhbk

> ok bác, để e xem lại, bác cho e hỏi nun là cấu hình để chạy nc studio có cần mạnh lắm ko, e chạy cây g41 chipE5200 ram 2gb mà nếu load file khoảng 180mb rồi mà thoát ra là vào bị lỗi ngay lại phải xóa đi cài đặt lại hết nun nên trước khi thoát phải xóa cái g code đấy đi thì ms vào dc ý, và nếu mất điện mún chạy tiếp từ lệnh 8triệu trở lên thì nó đứng im cho khoảng 1 phút ms chạy đến lẹnh đấy làm e tưởng bị đơ máy ý. máy các bác có bị thế ko


thay con chip bằng E7500 đi bác, nâng thêm 2Gb ram nữa chắc là ổn đấy. hnay e hỏi con chip E7500 có 100k thui

----------


## racing boy

> thay con chip bằng E7500 đi bác, nâng thêm 2Gb ram nữa chắc là ổn đấy. hnay e hỏi con chip E7500 có 100k thui


nhưng e thấy như vậy đã là mạnh rùi ý mà chạy ko mượt, nhiều bác dùng con pen4 còn chạy ầm ầm ý

----------


## emptyhb

> nhưng e thấy như vậy đã là mạnh rùi ý mà chạy ko mượt, nhiều bác dùng con pen4 còn chạy ầm ầm ý


Vụ load file nặng để, mà lỡ mất điện chạy tiếp thì em có khá là nhiều kinh nghiệm đây.

Máy chạy NC đúng là cấu hình không cần cao. Máy em chạy win XP, ram 1G thôi là đủ rồi.

Đối với file nặng, bác nên để ở USB, khi mở NC thì Rút USB ra đã. Sau khi vào xong xuôi rồi thì cắm vào và load lại file sau.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## racing boy

> Vụ load file nặng để, mà lỡ mất điện chạy tiếp thì em có khá là nhiều kinh nghiệm đây.
> 
> Máy chạy NC đúng là cấu hình không cần cao. Máy em chạy win XP, ram 1G thôi là đủ rồi.
> 
> Đối với file nặng, bác nên để ở USB, khi mở NC thì Rút USB ra đã. Sau khi vào xong xuôi rồi thì cắm vào và load lại file sau.


ok bác, e thử tấm đầu tiên đã bị vậy rùi, lần sau cứ để ở usb vậy. Thank bác nha

----------


## racing boy

có bác nào có mẫu này ko cho em xin vs,thank các bác trước

----------


## solero

Mầy thích kích thước mấy chục mét tau nhân cho.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác co file bmp cho em xin ké

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này bác xin file bmp làm gì  :Big Grin:  dung có được đâu- dùng corel vẽ tý là xong  mà

----------


## racing boy

> Mầy thích kích thước mấy chục mét tau nhân cho.


đợi ông dài cổ ms thấy gửi cho tôi vẽ cắt xong từ đời nào rồi, mỗi tội hơi xấu

----------


## racing boy

mới phát hiện một công dụng cực hữu ích của chạy song mã nha các bác, đang chạy một driver y bị lỗi e tưởng tan nát tấm gỗ rồi ker , nhưng ko máy chạy vẫn ngon như ko có chuyện gì xảy ra hí hí, trong cái rủi vẫn có cái may, tí nữa thì đi toi tấm gỗ hơn nữa củ ra đi, hehe

----------


## solero

> đợi ông dài cổ ms thấy gửi cho tôi vẽ cắt xong từ đời nào rồi, mỗi tội hơi xấu
> Đính kèm 10219


Lười nhân thì chịu thôi. Xấu vãi cả ra, tỉ lệ lệch tìm lum. Anh vẽ trong aspire, xoay vài lần là được như này.

File ESP đây có cụ nào thích thì mần nhé.
Zs224.rar

----------


## cnclaivung

bác cho em hỏi con máy của bác khi tắt máy, đứng 1 bên hoăc giữa trục Y , đẩy về sau chẳn hạn thì 2 bên động cơ có run hay khực khực ko, kiểu đi ko ngọt ý... 
còn khi bật máy thì ko nói rồi do động cơ khóa thì di chuyển ko được

----------


## nhatson

sẽ khực khực khi nối với drive
sẽ ko khực khực khi ko nối drive hoặc các dây motor ko bị chạm nhau

b.r

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> sẽ khực khực khi nối với drive
> sẽ ko khực khực khi ko nối drive hoặc các dây motor ko bị chạm nhau
> 
> b.r


ý em hỏi phần cơ khí chứ ko nói phần điện bác ạ, do tính chất song mã ko có cầu nối giữa 2 vai X thì khi qua hộp số hay trực tiêp moter bánh răng thanh răng thì khi ta đẩy + - 2 chiều thì nó có run run không, hay vẫn cứng ko có run out, hôm nay em có đẩy thử 1 con máy Tung của 13x25 sao nó rung quá, còn khi bật máy thì đương nhiên ko bị rung rồi , trừ khi chết 1 bên

----------


## racing boy

> bác cho em hỏi con máy của bác khi tắt máy, đứng 1 bên hoăc giữa trục Y , đẩy về sau chẳn hạn thì 2 bên động cơ có run hay khực khực ko, kiểu đi ko ngọt ý... 
> còn khi bật máy thì ko nói rồi do động cơ khóa thì di chuyển ko được


đẩy chậm thì dc, đẩy nhanh thì khực khực khực đèn driver sáng trắng nun

----------


## cnclaivung

> đẩy chậm thì dc, đẩy nhanh thì khực khực khực đèn driver sáng trắng nun


vậy hã bác, nó  sinh ra điện ngược về driver có nguy hại gì ko bác, thấy bác nói máy bác đang chạy 1 bên moter trục Y bị lỗi mà vẫn chạy ngon lành thì khung máy bác quá cứng

----------


## racing boy

> vậy hã bác, nó  sinh ra điện ngược về driver có nguy hại gì ko bác, thấy bác nói máy bác đang chạy 1 bên moter trục Y bị lỗi mà vẫn chạy ngon lành thì khung máy bác quá cứng


điện step phát ra yếu e nghĩ chắc ko ảnh hưởng gì, vì e vẫn lười hay đẩy chưa thấy hiện tượng gì cả, hehe
của em báo lỗi là step nó nhả điện ko khóa cứng nữa nên một con nó vẫn kéo thoải mái nun , chạy sát đầu bên motor lỗi vẫn hơi rung , dài gần 2 mét ý, máy e ko có vai x ,nó là tấm sắt dày 15mm làm gì cái gì kéo chéo dc mặt phẳng tấm sắt chứ , chỉ sợ đứt ốc thui, hj chơi kiểu khung này cũng có cái hay

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

chắc con máy sau em theo kiểu máy bác mà làm, thấy hay quá..thank

----------


## racing boy

ngoài trời đang 42độ mà trong nhà e vẫn có tuyết rơi này các bác, sợ lạnh quá có viêm phổi ko nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

xắm thêm máy hút bụi đi chú chứ chưa kịp xài tiền thì ngủm củ tỏi ,chịu khó lên youtube nghiên cứu máy hút , thấy anh em DIY mấy cái máy hút từ mấy cái thùng sơn nước làm silone hút rất hiệu quả và rẻ tiền

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## racing boy

E cũng đang ngiên cứu, đang kiếm đồ để diy cái hút bụi , nhìn cũng dễ làm lém

----------


## cnclaivung

tặng cho bác đây...nếu có làm post lên ae nghía nhé...em thì chưa có thời gian làm...cái này 100% ngon, chỉ chuyển đổi gỗ thành sắt là hiệu quả
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8P...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## racing boy

lại ngứa nghề làm một e phay mạch in siêu nhí hành trình 130x160x150 full thép

----------

CKD, kametoco, taih2

----------


## racing boy

dự án máy hút bụi bắt đầu khai hỏa, hiện tại e có 2 cánh quạt này, các cụ cho e hỏi cái nào hút gió hiệu quả hơn với để e chế vỏ với

----------

taih2

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà máy hút bụi loại này hút được gì ko? :x :x :x

----------


## taih2

> Ủa, mà máy hút bụi loại này hút được gì ko? :x :x :x


Em thấy nó tạm ổn đó bác Dũng. Cái của chủ thớt còn lớn chứ cái của em là loại quạt máy photocopy sài 24v, tốc độ cũng chậm. Em tăng lên 40v cháy rồi  :Embarrassment:  nên lấy motor ngoài gắn vào tốc độ tạm ổn.



Video : Lấy dây ống xả máy giặt nên nó dao động gì đó mà kêu như ma thổi sáo  :Cool:

----------

Gamo, nhatson, racing boy

----------


## Gamo

Holy.... cảm ơn bác nhe!!!

Chọt chú Racing Made In Jav tí để chú ấy nóng máu, làm có động lực  :Big Grin:  Nhưng mà ko ngờ nó cũng mạnh thiệt  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> Holy.... cảm ơn bác nhe!!!
> 
> Chọt chú Racing Made In Jav tí để chú ấy nóng máu, làm có động lực  Nhưng mà ko ngờ nó cũng mạnh thiệt


máu gì e đang ước lượng nó phải hút dc hạt ngô ý bác tưởng ah, để e khỏi phải quét nhà nun, hehe

----------


## racing boy

có kon motor máy đầm 1100w 2800rpm bỏ xó lâu năm nay sẽ có dịp cho e nó thể hiện công lực

----------


## taih2

> có kon motor máy đầm 1100w 2800rpm bỏ xó lâu năm nay sẽ có dịp cho e nó thể hiện công lực
> 
> Đính kèm 10595


Bác làm vừa vừa thôi. Bác nhìn cái của em cùi cùi chứ hút ngô vô tư.  :Wink: 

Làm motor nhỏ để nó chạy song song với máy CNC, khi phay gỗ vừa phay vừa hút. Bác làm motor đó mà chạy bức tranh cỡ 8h, 1 tháng bác đóng tiền điện còn nhiều hơn tiền thuê công nhân quét dọn đó. :Embarrassment:

----------


## racing boy

> Bác làm vừa vừa thôi. Bác nhìn cái của em cùi cùi chứ hút ngô vô tư. 
> 
> Làm motor nhỏ để nó chạy song song với máy CNC, khi phay gỗ vừa phay vừa hút. Bác làm motor đó mà chạy bức tranh cỡ 8h, 1 tháng bác đóng tiền điện còn nhiều hơn tiền thuê công nhân quét dọn đó.


e để dọn dẹp là chính thui chứ ko cho chạy song song vs máy, hum cắt tầm mdf ti ti mà dc gần bao mùn cưa , máy hút nhỏ sợ ko ăn thua, hj

----------


## linhdt1121

Em cũng có cái cánh quạt giống hệt cái bên trái của bác,cũng tính làm hút bụi.
Em test vs cái dc servo 24v mà thấy chạy hơi nóng nên chắc ko dùng đc,đang tính kiếm con nào 220v cho tiện như mấy con trong máy khâu đó.
Em test vs con dc bé tẹo mà thấy gió ghê phết đó, bác chủ mà dùng vs con động cơ máy đầm kia chắc dư công lực

----------


## racing boy

e cũng ưng con cánh đấy hơn, nó ở trong cái điều hòa cổ hút gió ác lém,lắp con 1100w vào chắc phải đạt bão cấp 12, hehe

----------


## racing boy

ghá phôi tối quá nên e làm con đèn chiếu cho bàn máy nun, hehe

----------


## racing boy

em đang định mua ít gỗ thông về đục 3d tranh ảnh cho rẻ, ko phải ván công nghiệp mà gỗ thông tự nhiên xẻ ra . gỗ đấy đục có đẹp ko nhỉ, e sợ nó mềm đục sơ ra rồi lại vứt đi thì chít. bác nào làm loại này rồi tư vấn cho em vs thank các bác trước

----------


## biết tuốt

gỗ thông thớ to, xơ đục xấu chết , em hay dùng gỗ đỏ , loại này gỗ tạp thôi nhưng đục lên nhìn cũng đuọc , cũng rẻ

----------


## emptyhb

> gỗ thông thớ to, xơ đục xấu chết , em hay dùng gỗ đỏ , loại này gỗ tạp thôi nhưng đục lên nhìn cũng đuọc , cũng rẻ


Thông lào hay samu gì đó có khổ rất to, màu gỗ và vân đẹp, muốn đục ngon thì lấy loại nhiều tinh dầu, mầu xẫm, loại đục đẹp lắm  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cnclaivung

nói chung họ hàng nhà thông thì đục tay rất đẹp, còn đục máy thì ..làm nguội chit luôn,,,gỗ pơ mu , thông dầu, thông đỏ, thông paolpap mỹ,,,,v,v chơi tốt , rất đẹp vì tính chất vân của nó, nhưng khi đục đừng đục ngang sớ là được, ( kinh nghiệm ) Z cao hay thấp cũng phải phá thô chừa lại 1.5mm rồi chạy tinh,,ko thì nó cuốn gãy dao là tất nhiên

----------


## nhatson

> nói chung họ hàng nhà thông thì đục tay rất đẹp, còn đục máy thì ..làm nguội chit luôn,,,gỗ pơ mu , thông dầu, thông đỏ, thông paolpap mỹ,,,,v,v chơi tốt , rất đẹp vì tính chất vân của nó, nhưng khi đục đừng đục ngang sớ là được, ( kinh nghiệm ) Z cao hay thấp cũng phải phá thô chừa lại 1.5mm rồi chạy tinh,,ko thì nó cuốn gãy dao là tất nhiên


chuyện chạy chưa đẹp mà làm tay đẹp em nghĩ cần xem lại phần CAM, có thể thay đổi chiến lược chạy dao, ko phải cứ khoanh vùng chọn 1 chiến lược là ngon ngay được ah

----------


## cnclaivung

> chuyện chạy chưa đẹp mà làm tay đẹp em nghĩ cần xem lại phần CAM, có thể thay đổi chiến lược chạy dao, ko phải cứ khoanh vùng chọn 1 chiến lược là ngon ngay được ah


vâng, bác nói đúng, chỉ là do dao cụ hay là kinh nghiệm lập trình cho loại gỗ này a/e nhà ta chưa chuyên sâu, hôm nọ em chạy 1 miếng 400x500 gỗ thao lao cườm ( bằng lăng cườm ) tổng 9 tấm, trong đó 5 tấm chạy dọc 4 tấm chạy ngang theo sớ, vậy là 4 tấm ngang đẹp hơn 5 tấm dọc trên cùng 1 file , từ đó em rút ra bài học cho loại gỗ này,

----------


## racing boy

E cũng ko pít là loại thông gì, thấy bản nó rộng 1m cũng có, mua về sợ đục nó mềm bog hít thì toi nun

----------


## solero

Gỗ càng mềm dao càng phải sắc. Dao mới mua về nên mài lại. Để tránh mòn dao nhanh thì phá thô và dùng dao phi 3, 4.

----------


## racing boy

> Gỗ càng mềm dao càng phải sắc. Dao mới mua về nên mài lại. Để tránh mòn dao nhanh thì phá thô và dùng dao phi 3, 4.


nhưng ko có máy mài dao ý, thế cho người ta mài nhờ nha, hehe

----------


## solero

> nhưng ko có máy mài dao ý, thế cho người ta mài nhờ nha, hehe


Mài nhờ tốn dầu ăn lắm ý!

----------


## Hoang Phuong

bác kiếm máy bơm mini này đâu hay vậy , bán e 1 con đi

----------


## racing boy

> bác kiếm máy bơm mini này đâu hay vậy , bán e 1 con đi


máy bơm làm mát spindle mini hả bác, bác ở đâu e kỉ niệm cho

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

> gỗ thông thớ to, xơ đục xấu chết , em hay dùng gỗ đỏ , loại này gỗ tạp thôi nhưng đục lên nhìn cũng đuọc , cũng rẻ


Gõ đỏ mà là gỗ tạp hả bác, giá nhiêu m3 vậy?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Gõ đỏ mà là gỗ tạp hả bác, giá nhiêu m3 vậy?


em đoán họ gọi tào lao , vì gỗ có màu đỏ  :Big Grin:  , em không nhớ rõ giá vì mua lâu rồi , em mua có mấy thanh để  thi thoảng test máy , 
em mua 1 thanh kt : 2m rộng 25cm dầy 4cm đâu có 150k gì đó 
em vứt vạ vật ngoài sân mưa nắng từ năm ngoái  mà k thấy  mục hay chuyển màu gì khắc lên thấy cũng khá mịn

----------


## Hoang Phuong

e ở Đà Nẵng city, mình cho địa chỉ nhé: Hoàng đức Phương , lô 34B1 Bùi Tá Hán, Khuê Mỹ , Ngũ Hành Sơn, ĐN

----------


## racing boy

có bác nào quấn cái nguồn khủng thế này chưa, sơ cấp dây đồng 4li quấn 70 vòng chạy thẳng điện lưới, đang cắm tess 1 ngày xem có nóng ko, hehe, e bảo hành ko bao h cháy nha, 5kw thui

----------

cuong, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thế Mr. Jav cắm thử chưa?

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cụ racing boy kiếm đâu đc cục sắt ngon thế?chỉ cho e với. e cũng đang muốn kiếm 2 cục như vậy như bé hơn 1 nửa thui.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> Hoho, thế Mr. Jav cắm thử chưa?


cắm dc 5tiếng rùi, đang thử cả ngày xem có ấm áp ko nữa, hehe

----------


## racing boy

> Cụ racing boy kiếm đâu đc cục sắt ngon thế?chỉ cho e với. e cũng đang muốn kiếm 2 cục như vậy như bé hơn 1 nửa thui.


e mua ở đồng nát bắc ninh. 15k/kg, hum nào có lõi ngon ngon e hú cho

----------


## huyquynhbk

> e mua ở đồng nát bắc ninh. 15k/kg, hum nào có lõi ngon ngon e hú cho


ok!thanks cụ nhiều nhé! cụ gặp lõi ngon thì cụ cứ xúc giúp e 2-3 cục nhé! e khoái mấy món điện này lắm nhưng k có đk ngâm cứu cụ ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

sau một hồi định lắp bộ 555 phát xung để tess mấy con driver nhưng lại ngại cuối cùng thử con step ti ti vs 1 con diod thì ngon ngoài mong đợi, hehe, bác nào đã thử chưa

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, nhatson, ntmhbsm, solero

----------


## linhdt1121

tần số phát xung 50-60 Hz hả cụ

----------


## racing boy

> tần số phát xung 50-60 Hz hả cụ


ko, do mình quay tay mà, quay nhanh thì nó nhanh , quay chậm thì nó chậm, e cắm cái khoan vào còn dc gần nghìn vòng ý

----------


## thuhanoi

He cụ anh hung xa lộ thong minh gớm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

cách đây hơn 10 năm em đi chợ VV người ta bán step và test bằng cách này không đó , ngoài chợ lấy đâu ra bộ phát xung hay biết gì về máy tính hay mach3 , bác vẫn còn chậm hơn mấy ông ngoài chợ Vĩnh Viễn hơn chục năm

----------

Gamo, racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> cách đây hơn 10 năm em đi chợ VV người ta bán step và test bằng cách này không đó , ngoài chợ lấy đâu ra bộ phát xung hay biết gì về máy tính hay mach3 , bác vẫn còn chậm hơn mấy ông ngoài chợ Vĩnh Viễn hơn chục năm


chục năm trước e ms học cấp 2, chưa biết điện nó là cái gì nữa ý, hehe

----------


## racing boy

mấy tháng trước thì loay hoay tìm driver 2 phase công suất lớn để trị con step khủng long , bây giờ ko cần nữa lại nghĩ ra cái trò này, chấp cả 4 em tứ mã cùng lúc cũng ko hề hấn vs con driver này, trò vớ vẩn để biến e driver ốm yếu thành khủng long, hjhj

----------

cnclaivung, cuong, nhatson, solero

----------


## cnclaivung

em thì ghét cụ thật nhưng công nhận cụ sáng và thông minh ghê...chuyện 10 năm trước thì anh em nhà ta còn nhỏ tuổi, bây giờ nhưng tư liệu đó vào bảo tàng hết rồi,,,cụ tìm tòi nghĩ ra cách là một thiên tài cơ điện tử..phục !

----------


## emptyhb

> mấy tháng trước thì loay hoay tìm driver 2 phase công suất lớn để trị con step khủng long , bây giờ ko cần nữa lại nghĩ ra cái trò này, chấp cả 4 em tứ mã cùng lúc cũng ko hề hấn vs con driver này, trò vớ vẩn để biến e driver ốm yếu thành khủng long, hjhj


Bác chia sẻ cách này cho em với  :Wink:  nguyên liệu cần những gì để em chạy xong mã 1 driver  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> mấy tháng trước thì loay hoay tìm driver 2 phase công suất lớn để trị con step khủng long , bây giờ ko cần nữa lại nghĩ ra cái trò này, chấp cả 4 em tứ mã cùng lúc cũng ko hề hấn vs con driver này, trò vớ vẩn để biến e driver ốm yếu thành khủng long, hjhj


Em cũng có mấy con Step dòng 5A-6A mà driver lại nhỏ , thấy cách này hay quá ! nếu được bác chia sẻ mạch điện cách làm này thì tốt quá

----------


## racing boy

> em thì ghét cụ thật nhưng công nhận cụ sáng và thông minh ghê...chuyện 10 năm trước thì anh em nhà ta còn nhỏ tuổi, bây giờ nhưng tư liệu đó vào bảo tàng hết rồi,,,cụ tìm tòi nghĩ ra cách là một thiên tài cơ điện tử..phục !


 trưởng lão quá khen, hai chữ thiên tài tại hạ không dám nhận,Tại hạ thân phận thấp kém mấy năm nay gặp qua không ít cái gọi là thiên tài, có vài người cậy tài khinh người, có vài người điệu thấp, rất có người cuồng vọng vô biên. Thế nhưng thế nhưng thiên tài phải là người nuôi chí lớn trong tim óc, có mưu cao, kế giỏi, có tài bao tàng cả vũ trụ trong lòng, có thể nuốt trời, mửa đất. Người như thế mới đáng mặt anh hùng. racing boy hỏi:
— Thưa Trưởng lão.. Trên đời này có ai được như thế?
trưởng lão chỉ tay vào nhatson nói :
— Anh hùng trong thiên hạ chỉ có nhatson này thôi.
-vậy nên Ðiền mỗ không dám nhận hai chữ "hảo hán" chỉ làm sao nói vậy mà thôi. 
đang xem phim trưởng comment hơi bị ảnh hường bác thông cảm nha, hj

----------

cnclaivung, cuong, solero

----------


## racing boy

> Bác chia sẻ cách này cho em với  nguyên liệu cần những gì để em chạy xong mã 1 driver


cái này chỉ dùng khi trong tay có mấy cái driver cũ vs ngân sách hạn hẹp thix chơi công suất lớn cụ ah, mình lắp thêm tầng công suất ngoài thui , như trong video chỉ cần 4 con transistor pnp
công suất lớn là dc, thix tốc độ cao thì dùng fet , sơ đồ thì cực kì đơn giản , xem xong các cụ cười chít, hj
con R1 để chỉnh dòng nha các bác tầm 3,3k- 15k xem motor chạy tầm nào thì ghim điện trở nguồn V+ ở ngoài cấp riêng cho mạch công suất tùy các bác sử dụng bao nhiêu . mạch này bác nhatson cười thối mũi, hehe

----------

cuong, Mạnh Tường, Nam CNC

----------


## solero

> sau một hồi định lắp bộ 555 phát xung để tess mấy con driver nhưng lại ngại cuối cùng thử con step ti ti vs 1 con diod thì ngon ngoài mong đợi, hehe, bác nào đã thử chưa


Lấy con step be bé rồi lắp tay quay vào là có Encoder 200ppr ngoong roài ke ke.

----------


## racing boy

> Lấy con step be bé rồi lắp tay quay vào là có Encoder 200ppr ngoong roài ke ke.


lắp motor vào quay lên cả nghìn vòng ý, hehe

----------


## Gamo

> cái này chỉ dùng khi trong tay có mấy cái driver cũ vs ngân sách hạn hẹp thix chơi công suất lớn cụ ah, mình lắp thêm tầng công suất ngoài thui , như trong video chỉ cần 4 con transistor pnp
> công suất lớn là dc, thix tốc độ cao thì dùng fet , sơ đồ thì cực kì đơn giản , xem xong các cụ cười chít, hj
> con R1 để chỉnh dòng nha các bác tầm 3,3k- 15k xem motor chạy tầm nào thì ghim điện trở nguồn V+ ở ngoài cấp riêng cho mạch công suất tùy các bác sử dụng bao nhiêu . mạch này bác nhatson cười thối mũi, hehe Đính kèm 11786


Hoho, mạch này chú Jav tút lại tí là thành step driver luôn rồi,như thế oách hơn xài driver cũ chứ nhể? :x :x :x

----------


## racing boy

> Hoho, mạch này chú Jav tút lại tí là thành step driver luôn rồi,như thế oách hơn xài driver cũ chứ nhể? :x :x :x


thì mấy ông ko pít lập trình , ko pít làm mạch cứ thế mà phang là chạy thui, mà sài driver nó có vi bước nun, công nghệ jav chưa chơi dc vi bước, hehe

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, phải công nhận là chú sáng tạo thật  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> Hehe, phải công nhận là chú sáng tạo thật


sao bác cứ gọi e là chú ý nhỉ, e ít tuổi nhất diễn đàn đấy

----------


## racing boy

Mà các cụ cho e hỏi con máy của e sao nó kêu to thế nhỉ, e chạy 2 đầu mà khoảng 200m xa vẫn nghe thấy u u ý, thế mà những máy 6đầu 8đầu e nghe thấy nó kêu nhỏ êm thế, e nghĩ con e là do mặt bàn mdf, hay do vòng bi , bác nào chuyên âm thanh phán giúp e một câu đi

----------


## cnclaivung

bác có tận tai, tận mặt mấy cái máy 4 đầu , 6 đầu chưa mà nói thế, kêu nhức cả óc chứ êm chổ nào, mấy mới keng xà beng nhé, máy bác kêu thể là nhỏ rùi, trừ khi đục tinh 10li bác phang luôn thì có mà nhét bông gòn

----------


## racing boy

E đi xem suốt mà, 1 đầu con của e phải kêu to bằng kon 6 đầu ý

----------


## nhatson

> trưởng lão quá khen, hai chữ thiên tài tại hạ không dám nhận,Tại hạ thân phận thấp kém mấy năm nay gặp qua không ít cái gọi là thiên tài, có vài người cậy tài khinh người, có vài người điệu thấp, rất có người cuồng vọng vô biên. Thế nhưng thế nhưng thiên tài phải là người nuôi chí lớn trong tim óc, có mưu cao, kế giỏi, có tài bao tàng cả vũ trụ trong lòng, có thể nuốt trời, mửa đất. Người như thế mới đáng mặt anh hùng. racing boy hỏi:
> — Thưa Trưởng lão.. Trên đời này có ai được như thế?
> trưởng lão chỉ tay vào nhatson nói :
> — Anh hùng trong thiên hạ chỉ có nhatson này thôi.
> -vậy nên Ðiền mỗ không dám nhận hai chữ "hảo hán" chỉ làm sao nói vậy mà thôi. 
> đang xem phim trưởng comment hơi bị ảnh hường bác thông cảm nha, hj


em mọt sách thôi, cụ lăng xê wa mức rồi  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> cái này chỉ dùng khi trong tay có mấy cái driver cũ vs ngân sách hạn hẹp thix chơi công suất lớn cụ ah, mình lắp thêm tầng công suất ngoài thui , như trong video chỉ cần 4 con transistor pnp
> công suất lớn là dc, thix tốc độ cao thì dùng fet , sơ đồ thì cực kì đơn giản , xem xong các cụ cười chít, hj
> con R1 để chỉnh dòng nha các bác tầm 3,3k- 15k xem motor chạy tầm nào thì ghim điện trở nguồn V+ ở ngoài cấp riêng cho mạch công suất tùy các bác sử dụng bao nhiêu . mạch này bác nhatson cười thối mũi, hehe Đính kèm 11786


ở ngoài chiến trường thì em chết với cụ rồi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> E đi xem suốt mà, 1 đầu con của e phải kêu to bằng kon 6 đầu ý


kêu to 1 là do dao ko ngon, cắt ko dúng thế với gỗ hoặc thế cắt ảnh hưởng đến khung sườn

----------


## cnclaivung

> E đi xem suốt mà, 1 đầu con của e phải kêu to bằng kon 6 đầu ý


nếu bật spinl ko tải có gắn dao mà ko nghe kêu, lúc ăn phôi kêu thì do mặt phôi và mặt bàn có khoản hở tạo ra xung động truyền âm thui bác ạ, giống thùng đàn, cái này thì khắc phục dể mà,,,,làm sao cho chắc chắn phôi thì đở kêu hơn thôi, em toàn chơi mạt cưa nhuyển đổ lên mặt bàn, ssau đó gá phôi thì phải đẩy tới đẩy lui cho thật khít , em vam xuống , hết kêu, máy em toàn gổ với gỗ cũng nghe dể chịu chứ có la to lăm đâu, ngoại trừ 1 part 10 mm hay 12mm thì thôi rồi, hàng xóm chửi miết

----------


## racing boy

Thì e cũng đang nghi cái mặt bàn ko khít vs khung mà lười ngại tháo ra quá, có dám đục lâu đâu hàng xóm làm um hít lên thì chít, hix

----------


## racing boy

Thank các bác đã góp ý, mai ở nhà e phải trị cái vụ này ms dc

----------


## cuong

mù về điện điều khiển nên cụ có thể giải thich cái clip thứ 1 không, hai cái sợi giây đen và tím của con step nhỏ thì gắn vào chỗ nào của driver?cái đi ốt là để mần chi rứa (hay là khi xoay con step nhỏ nó tạo dòng xoay chiều à?)

----------


## racing boy

> mù về điện điều khiển nên cụ có thể giải thich cái clip thứ 1 không, hai cái sợi giây đen và tím của con step nhỏ thì gắn vào chỗ nào của driver?cái đi ốt là để mần chi rứa (hay là khi xoay con step nhỏ nó tạo dòng xoay chiều à?)


lấy 1 cặp dây của step nối vào pul  và - để tạo xung cho driver, khi xoay step nó có xung cho driver mà, cái điod e nghĩ nó là xung xoay chiều nên cho con diod vào thui chứ vứt đi nó vẫn chạy như thường ý mà

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

kèo thơm quá! mai mốt làm phát thí nghiệm, cảm ơn bác nhiều

----------


## racing boy

hum nay rảnh rỗi lại diy ampli, mag ra phang cục nhôm tản nhiệt

----------

bravesoldier, CKD

----------


## bravesoldier

Bác racingboy cho em hỏi: motor của bác là loại gì mà to thế, bác mua ở đâu vậy? Tks!

----------


## racing boy

> Bác racingboy cho em hỏi: motor của bác là loại gì mà to thế, bác mua ở đâu vậy? Tks!


motor step 2 pháe của máy khâu ạ, hàng bác quảng

----------

bravesoldier

----------


## bravesoldier

> motor step 2 pháe của máy khâu ạ, hàng bác quảng


Em là mem mới chưa biết bác Quảng ạ, bác cho em xin cái thông tin liên hệ web/mail/phone của bác Q ạ, cám ơn bác nhiều ^^!

----------


## racing boy

> Em là mem mới chưa biết bác Quảng ạ, bác cho em xin cái thông tin liên hệ web/mail/phone của bác Q ạ, cám ơn bác nhiều ^^!


đây ạ: http://forum.cncprovn.com/members/40-quangnguyen89ck sđt 0988488938

----------

bravesoldier

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, tưởng Quảng bán hết rồi?

----------


## racing boy

> Ủa, tưởng Quảng bán hết rồi?


thì bác ý hỏi mua ở đâu của ai chứ có hỏi còn hay ko đâu ạ, hj

----------


## bravesoldier

> Ủa, tưởng Quảng bán hết rồi?


Em hỏi để thêm thông tin bác ạ, em mới taro được 1 lỗ ren M6 vui quá, mong được học hỏi các bác và theo chân các bác trên con đường CNC ^^

----------


## solero

> Em hỏi để thêm thông tin bác ạ, em mới taro được 1 lỗ ren M6 vui quá, mong được học hỏi các bác và theo chân các bác trên con đường CNC ^^


bác luyện mũi taro mũi m2 ý vs thép dày 10mm ý , hj

----------


## bravesoldier

Em là gà cơ khí, đến giờ có vài 'tác phẩm' hàn que méo xẹo, thủng lỗ chỗ là mấy cái giá để đồ, bác Kem có thể làm sư phụ em không?

----------


## racing boy

Lão kem còn ko pít hàn , chấm có 3 nhát rụng rời lả tả kêu đau mắt gần tháng ker mà, hoho

----------

Gamo

----------


## racing boy

cụ nào vẽ dc 3d bức này inbox em phát nha

----------


## bravesoldier

Bác dùng CNC đẽo 1 con tỳ hưu bằng đá xanh, thuê thợ vẽ vân mã não, phun PU tạo bóng, chắc sẽ được việc ^^

----------


## ahdvip

> cụ nào vẽ dc 3d bức này inbox em phát nha


Ủa , sao lại kiếm người vẽ cái giấy triệu tập là sao

----------


## racing boy

Em đục bức cho con e sau này nêu gương thui mà

----------

tonyhoang2015

----------


## Ga con

> Bác dùng CNC đẽo 1 con tỳ hưu bằng đá xanh, thuê thợ vẽ vân mã não, phun PU tạo bóng, chắc sẽ được việc ^^


Em nghĩ đẽo con hợi thì có lý hơn chứ bác.

Hội này kiếm khá lắm. Theo luật Nghĩa vụ quân sự (không biết giờ đã thay đổi chưa), vắng mặt không đi khám phạt vài trăm k (max 3-500k), hẹn không lên thì vài trăm k nữa.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Trước phải binh luôn cái giấy khám sức khỏe không đạt chuẩn... cho nó lơ luôn.
Còn bây giờ thì khỏi binh.. vào viện lấy ra một mớ..

----------


## racing boy

e bị phạt 1tr3 kia kìa ,hix hay bọn này khai khống nhỉ, e xem lại luật cái đã

----------


## linhdt1121

> e bị phạt 1tr3 kia kìa ,hix hay bọn này khai khống nhỉ, e xem lại luật cái đã


ủy ban của đ/c đã làm sai, muốn biết thông tin thì sms nhé
P/s: tìm luật ko có quy định số tiền phạt đâu, tìm văn bản dưới luật đó

----------


## racing boy

e đang nhờ người ở viện xin hộ lí do là, đang xem máy cnc chạy bị chóng mặt ngất ko đi khám dc ạ, hehe

----------


## linhdt1121

phạt rồi thì tìm lý do gì nữa, lo mà quan hệ vs bác chủ tịch đi ko đi xin xác nhận gì lại có thêm dòng ko chấp hàng pháp luật vào thì khổ

----------


## racing boy

mới nâng cấp con cây máy tính làm quả clip cho các cụ giải trí hehe, 4km/h ạ

----------

Gamo, mig21

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, con motor & driver đã được giải phẩu thẩm mỹ đó hả chú JAV?

----------


## racing boy

> Hoho, con motor & driver đã được giải phẩu thẩm mỹ đó hả chú JAV?


chứ sao ạ, hehe, ko thẩm mỹ thì làm sao mà cơ bắp cuồn cuộn thế dc

----------


## bravesoldier

Máy bác đang ăn sp gì thế?

----------


## racing boy

> Máy bác đang ăn sp gì thế?


máy chạy gỗ là chính, cắt bánh ga tô là chủ yếu ạ, hehe

----------


## bravesoldier

Ý em là trong video 4km/h kia, máy đang ăn mạch in phải không bác?

----------


## racing boy

> Ý em là trong video 4km/h kia, máy đang ăn mạch in phải không bác?


e cho chạy trên ko thui ạ, ăn vs tốc độ đấy thì dao nào chịu dc ạ

----------


## racing boy

các cụ cho e hỏi tí, e dùng jdpain 5.21 , e khắc chữ nhỏ 3mm trên nhôm nhưng xuất dao nó cứ ra 2 đường như hình màu xanh bên trên làm nát hết chữ, e mún nó khắc 1 đường như hình màu đỏ thì làm thế nào, thank các bác, dùng bằng jdpain nhé, hj

----------


## hoahong102

tìm font single line, google ý, rồi dùng font đấy

----------

racing boy

----------


## emptyhb

> tìm font single line, google ý, rồi dùng font đấy


Bác racingboy chọn corner pocket là được nhé. Cái này giống vbit-carving trong artcam

----------

racing boy, thuhanoi

----------


## racing boy

thank các bác e làm dc rùi, thế mà tìm mãi ko ra, đúng là ko thầy đố mày tìm ra, hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

dân đua xe đã được tiếp thêm xăng , kẻ chạy trước này lo lắng quá hehehe.

----------

racing boy

----------


## emptyhb

> dân đua xe đã được tiếp thêm xăng , kẻ chạy trước này lo lắng quá hehehe.


Bác Nam sờ pín cứ yên tâm. Rùa không đuổi kịp được thỏ đâu mà  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Năm mới nói chuyện cũ, em vẫn đang nợ bác mấy cái toolholder chưa đi chuyển được  :Cool:

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> dân đua xe đã được tiếp thêm xăng , kẻ chạy trước này lo lắng quá hehehe.


tiếp thêm xăng thì e e là ko đuổi kịp dc, đợi e chế cái máy gia tốc làm giàu uranium 100% làm nhiên liệu thì may ra đuổi dc bác, hj

----------


## Nam CNC

có cạnh tranh cũng là chuyện tốt thôi , mấy hôm này tết buồn quá ngồi suy nghĩ ra vài cái thứ vơ vẫn nhưng hơi bá đạo....HOHOHO , thôi em chạy hết tôc lực đây chứ tà tà các bác qua mặt mất.


Lên kế hoạch chơi con máy cấp C1Z thôi, chuyển qua khắc trên hạt gạo như thằng này nè ... mà nó dùng linear servo chứ chẳng dùng visme nữa.

----------

huyquynhbk, nhatson, racing boy

----------


## racing boy

do nhà chật nên ko thể kham nổi em máy cnc thân yêu của em, máy làm ra mà ko sử dụng gì cả chỉ để ngắm thui nên e đành chia tay nó vậy, bác nào mún rước e nó về thì gọi điện cho em nhé , ưu tiên các bác nhiệt tình ở gần để dễ vận chuyển xe cộ,  các bác nhiệt tình sẽ có giá siêu rẻ , hj

----------


## anhthai20121991

rẻ là nhiêu za bác @@

----------


## Kedoithay

> căng hình chữ x là căng dây chỉ chéo 4 góc của khung máy sao cho điểm giao nhau giữa 2 sợi chỉ vừa chạm vào nhau là dc, tức là 2 bên vai nằm trên một mặt phẳng ko bị vặn
> dây càng nhẹ càng chuẩn


Vụ này em thấy sai sai. 2 thanh y của bác nếu bị vặn đều chẳng hạn "trái 1" cao 2cm, "trái 2 =0" và "phải 1 =0", "phải 2" cao 2cm. Thì điểm giao 2 sợi chỉ vẫn sẽ vừa chạm. Nhưng lúc này 2 thanh y của trục y sẽ ko nằm trên 1 mặt phẳng

----------


## saudau

> Vụ này em thấy sai sai. 2 thanh y của bác nếu bị vặn đều chẳng hạn "trái 1" cao 2cm, "trái 2 =0" và "phải 1 =0", "phải 2" cao 2cm. Thì điểm giao 2 sợi chỉ vẫn sẽ vừa chạm. Nhưng lúc này 2 thanh y của trục y sẽ ko nằm trên 1 mặt phẳng


Mình thấy bác nói nó sai sai, bác cứ làm vậy đi và xem lại toán hình học không gian xíu.

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## Kedoithay

> Mình thấy bác nói nó sai sai, bác cứ làm vậy đi và xem lại toán hình học không gian xíu.


Dạ em sai thật hehe. Theo gót chân các bác học dc khối cái hay

----------

